#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-09-12
<Cheri703> woo!
<Cheri703> I have been doing all kinds of stuff :) I start a new job on tuesday
<Cheri703> so does husband, so that is good :)
<MarkDude> Nice to meet some of the Ohio team.
<gilbert> Cheri703: nic!
<gilbert> Cheri703: nice!
<gilbert> yeah, nice to meet u too MarkDude
<Cheri703> yeah, it'll be good :)
<Cheri703> MarkDude: I wish I'd gotten to meet you!
<rrittenhouse> hello
<gilbert> what up rrittenhouse
<rrittenhouse> not much..first time since linux fest ive had to sit down and think about what all happened etc. Just thought id say hello. I used to be a member a looooong time ago back when Steve was starting the group but I fell out of touch with it for some reason.
<starkittn> I was glad to meet some of you, & see some again. ^_^
<rrittenhouse> I started out in the Ubucon on Friday but I couldn't get my conference buddy to stay there too long after the quick meet and greet session.
<starkittn> I missed Ubucon :(
<starkittn> how was it rrittenhouse
 * Unit193 missed OLF :/
<starkittn> Unit193: :(
<rrittenhouse> starkittn: when I was there it was fun. I mostly enjoyed the talk that was given with the Unity dev from canonical.
<rrittenhouse> I missed the second half of the ubucon because my friend wasn't 'into it'. I liked it more when Jorge Castro and Jono Bacon were there talking about the actual development side of things. I would be more interested in that kind of talks (personally). But I enjoyed what I did see and I appreciate the work that went into making it at least happen.
<rrittenhouse> I'm starting to get to the point that i'm not enjoying OLF much and I hate that. I think I need to step it up next year and do something different instead of just watching the talks
<starkittn> rrittenhouse: good plan
<rrittenhouse> It was my..7th year I think.
<rrittenhouse> It would be nice to try and do a talk or help man a booth or something a little different.
<starkittn> :D
<Unit193> Well, I have only been to LoCo events, but I hope there will be another statewide event this year (I know OLF won't :P )
<rrittenhouse> I would love to be more involved in the Columbus area but its a bit of a drive for me. i'm in Newark about 30 minutes east of Columbus
<rrittenhouse> but that is down from about 1 hour and 15 mins when I lived in Zanesville.
<starkittn> yea, we drove a little over 3 hours to get there but we'd planned for it.
<rrittenhouse> for OLF? I guess I'm referring to LoCo events, sorry.
<rrittenhouse> starkittn: Was it your first one?
<starkittn> rrittenhouse: 2nd :)
<rrittenhouse> awesome.. were you there on Friday last year when Jono and Jorge were there?
<rrittenhouse> I think that was last year.. they all run together.
<rrittenhouse> Wow..It was 2008 I think. Nevermind.
<starkittn> rrittenhouse: no we missed Friday alltogether last year
<rrittenhouse> I'm apparently forgetful anyhow he was the keynote in 2008! Wow.
<rrittenhouse> I don't like this whole time flying thing as I get older. Not cool.
<Unit193> I agree, but I'm not even old yet :/
<starkittn> hehe
<rrittenhouse> Is there a release party in the works at all for the Columbus area?
<czajkowski> Jon Buckley about ?
<paultag> czajkowski: he goes by itsafork iirc, so, no
<czajkowski> paultag: ok thanks
<paultag> yar
<_bbb> dang is it that time again already
<rrittenhouse> what? time for a release? :)
<KernelLitke> Hey hows is it going ladies and gentlemen?
<KernelLitke> Oh Paultag btw I do not know if you caught my conversation that I was having with some one in here but that eric cook dude you told me to talk to is no longer part of any ubuntu teams... Just figure I giver you a fyi on that one lol...
<paultag> hahaha wtf
<_bbb> windows 7 was his idea
<thafreak> Helllo Ohioooooo
<thafreak> I'm finally getting back to normal post-OLF
<thafreak> had way too many free beers at the after party...then took the lpic-2 exams the next morning...
<thafreak> and by back to normal now, I mean taking time to see what linux distro to install on my new laptop ;)
<thafreak> I don't feel like working today....
<rrittenhouse> work? whats that?
<Cheri703> I have to go to a "real" job for the first time in 9 months tomorrow...been self/un employed....not really looking forward to it
<_bbb> today is my friday
<_bbb> worked all weekend
<_bbb> another raisin i couldnt olf
<thafreak> boo
<thafreak> you missed some new dual core tunes live...
<_bbb> yeh
<_bbb> cest la vie
<_bbb> but i probably would have won a laptop too
<rrittenhouse> Attendance seemed low this year..
<canthus13> rrittenhouse: Eh? YOu weren't even there... :P
<rrittenhouse> Oh I was there. haha
<rrittenhouse> I've been there for the past 7 years lol
<rrittenhouse> I've only stayed for the after party once though..never seems to work out me staying saturday night.
<MarkDude> thafreak nice to meet you in person
<MarkDude> Who else did I meet?
 * MarkDude grumbles and waves his cane in the direction of Boston, damn you paultag for not showing up. When I go to Boston next will you be in Cleveland or some crap like that?
<paultag> :)
<paultag> MarkDude: perhaps :)
<MarkDude> lol
<canthus13> rrittenhouse: Ah. thought you said you weren't there...
<rrittenhouse> canthus13: If I did I didn't mean to. Sorry. I was there Thursday till Saturday evening.
<rrittenhouse> I was sitting to the right of the projector with an iPad in the very front row (facing the front of the room from the door) of the first half of the Ubucon sessions
<Unit193> Anyone get pics/vids?
<thafreak> MarkDude: Nice meeting you in person as well!
 * MarkDude HAS PICS
<MarkDude> sry to shout
 * MarkDude will post today
<thafreak> I really only took pics of the dual core performance apparently
<Unit193> Awesome!
<thafreak> and one of the booth
<MarkDude> I got a few of the Ubuntu booths
 * MarkDude should have got shot of himself in booth
 * thafreak has almost no pictures of himself
<MarkDude> Well I got sumthin
<MarkDude> I can photoedit your pics also
<MarkDude> Give you a cowboy hat, maybe an Amish beard also
<canthus13> rrittenhouse: All good. :)
<rrittenhouse> So how active is this loco these days? I've read up about some new smaller meetings (ReLoco's?) and Ubuntu Hours.
<rrittenhouse> Thats all new since I was around last
<canthus13> rrittenhouse: Somewhat active.
<thafreak> well, about to install oneric on that laptop I won...
<Unit193> Won a laptop? Dang... Oneiric with Unity? I have heard good things, but it's too late for me
<thafreak> well, for starters probably unity...we'll see
<paultag> *flux-cough*
<Unit193> I will try flux, I'm just too dang lazy right now
<_bbb> fluxbox right?
<Unit193> Yes
<_bbb> been a while
<_bbb> but yeah
<_bbb> agree
<_bbb> crunchbang uses openbox right
<_bbb> think so
<Unit193> Correct, option for Xfce too
<_bbb> what did you mean too late?
<Unit193> As in, no matter how good everyone says, they already lost me :P
<_bbb> yeah
<_bbb> definetly a gamble
<_bbb> lifes a gamble
<_bbb> learn by example
<Unit193> Strictly speaking, they lost me before Unity, just Unity is something I will ever want to use
<_bbb> i hated it at first but it grew on me like a fungus
<_bbb> i still prefer classical ubuntu
<Unit193> I've already said many times what I use
<_bbb> need to get that UbuntuAllstars on tt.fm going again..
<_bbb> unit - kde?
<paultag> +1 _bbb
<_bbb> jorge probably hates anything that aint metal tho amirite
<Unit193> No, Lubuntu (mostly SSH) and Xubuntu
<_bbb> yeah i went thru lxde phase
<_bbb> its all good
<Unit193> Oneiric of Lubuntu looks SWEET
<_bbb> fscking ubuntus
<Unit193> Too many for you now?
<_bbb> nah i dont care.. used to more so.. i just stick with stock
<Unit193> I didn't like Gnome, dislike Unity more
<_bbb> so yeah oneiric ocelot
<_bbb> whats up with that
<_bbb> someone really likes ocelots
<_bbb> or some sort of therapy is in order
<Unit193> I'm going to grep logs and see what names our LoCo came up with for P
<_bbb> secretly im in love
<_bbb> sike
<_bbb> kidding
<_bbb> or am i
<Unit193> Not with me you're not!
<Unit193> Hello and welcome to the Ubuntu Ohio LoCo, czajkowski!
<starkittn> _bbb: you're in love with ocelots ... ?
<_bbb> O_O
<thafreak> So...i install with full disk encryption...
<thafreak> when I get to the create a user part...it asks me if I want to encrypt the home dir...
<thafreak> double encryption
<thafreak> seems kind of a waste
<dzho> that's probably even illegal in some states
<dmcglone> Hi all
<Unit193> Howdy, go to OLF?
<dmcglone> I didn't go
<canthus13> thafreak: It causes a serious slowdown...
<canthus13> thafreak: Oh wait. that's not in a VM. :P
<canthus13> thafreak: Actually, it's a good idea on a multi-user system.
<dmcglone> I'm having a problem finding some malware on a windows computer.
<canthus13> dmcglone: It's a really old one called 'Windows'
<dmcglone> LOL canthus
<dmcglone> I agree
<dmcglone> I've spent 2 days working on removing this crap. I've finally got things in pretty good working order but still getting re-directed when clicking on browser results
<canthus13> dmcglone: Umm... try reinstalling the NIC drivers.
<canthus13> also, check the whole thing over with HijackThis and make sure there's nothing lurking int he browser.
<dmcglone> I tried malware bytes, doesn't seem to have worked :-/ I'll try hijack this next
<dmcglone> I checked the LAN settings in the browsers and I used system restore to restore to a way earlier date and that worked pretty good, but now when clicking on search results it tries to re-direct me but takes me back to the search result page. after about 3 clicks I finally get the page I want
<canthus13> Reinstalling the NIC drivers may help reset everything if you've actually removed the malware.
<Cheri703> dmcglone: try super anti spyware
<Cheri703> and/or avast
<canthus13> also, try this:  from the commadn line,  netsh int ip reset reset.log and netsh winsock reset
<dmcglone> On a side note, How come I can get a connection using rdesktop but not remote connection?
<dmcglone> canthus will that get a new IP?
<dmcglone> I can't get a new IP because I'm working remotely :-/
<dmcglone> ok
<canthus13> that won't get a new IP. that will reset a lot of settings in the TCP/IP stack.  it also requries a reboot to take effect.
<dmcglone> Ok, a little while ago I had to reboot the computer and I think it got stuck on the shutdown so I had to have the client go back to work and restart the computer with a hard shutdown. I'm afraid that may happen again
 * canthus13 shrugs.  THose redirects are usually caused by something infecting the TCP/IP stack.
<dmcglone> he also had to get me the new IP address so thats another thing I need to do. I need to figure out a way I can get the new IP address if I need to reboot. I've only had to do a couple repairs using remote desktop
<canthus13> dmcglone: Hmm... there's a neat function with goto assist that allows it to reconnect to you after a reboot.
<canthus13> It's also helpful for tunneling through firewalls. :)
<dmcglone> is goto assist a linux program?
<canthus13> Nope.
<canthus13> I use it at work.  I *WISH* it were avalable for linux. :/
<canthus13> I think there is a linux tech-side client...
<canthus13> not sure, though.
<dmcglone> I see a 30 day free trial, I might as well try it
<dmcglone> ah forget that. they asking for my cc # if it's 30 days free they shouldn't need that
 * canthus13 shrugs. It's a good program. I'm surprised by the responsiveness most of teh time, even over a 96k up/down link.
<rrittenhouse> I just used teamviewer today from work back to my ubuntu box..it uses wine but it works decent
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-09-13
<dmcglone> I just used super anti spyware and it found all kinds of threats and I removed them and had to reboot. I hope the computer over there comes back up with the same IP or I'll have to do some traveling tomorrow :-/
<dmcglone> whoo hooo it's back up. Thank goodness
<dmcglone> Now I'm confident to try your suggestion canthus
<dmcglone> rebooting now. with me luck ;-)
<dmcglone> it booted :-)
<dmcglone> still getting redirected
<dmcglone> daaaaaaaaaaaaaaangggggggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dmcglone> Windows sucks!!!!
<rrittenhouse> someones going to have to play the format song
<dmcglone> I feel like I could shoot the people that do this crap!!!
<dmcglone> rrittenhouse: hope he can find his restoration disk :-/
<dmcglone> I don't see why he just doesn't put ubuntu on it, it's what he's running on his home computer
<canthus13> dmcglone: the last time I had an issue with redirects, that's what I eneded up having to do.... Reformat, reinstall. :/
<dmcglone> I've done everything suggested except for re-installing the NIC drivers. If I'm gonna do that I might as well reformat
<canthus13> give that a shot first, then watch it for a few days.  it might be all ou need.
<dmcglone> When I reformat, I'll make sure that only I get admin privalages
<canthus13> Heh
<dmcglone> I even tried Microsoft essentials anti-virus. Hmmm don't you think they'd know more about their product than anyone else...
<dmcglone> guess not :-/
<dmcglone> after I reformat, I'll make sure I back up the registry
<dmcglone> I hate feeling so helpless and vulurnable
 * canthus13 fixed that feeling by switching to Linux. :)
<dmcglone> Well if he can't find his software, he's going to have to unless he wasn't to shell out a bunch of money
<rrittenhouse> canthus13: +1
<rrittenhouse> although I must say unity sucks ass.
<canthus13> rrittenhouse: ...which is why I use openbox. :)
<dmcglone> I'm running Gnome 3 and I like it
<rrittenhouse> hmmm
<rrittenhouse> never heard of openbox, till now
<canthus13> I'm loving it. :)
<Unit193> canthus13: -desktop is dead though?
<canthus13> Unit193: for the moment.  I suddenly had a million things going on irl. :/
 * canthus13 will get back on it and make another attempt at driving it once he's gotten his life settled down.
<Unit193> canthus13: Thanks, I wasn't sure if it was for now or totally
<Cheri703> I didn't read all of the scrollback, but dmcglone, try teamviewer? instead of remote desktop or something...it doesn't matter the IP, each computer is assigned an "ID" number, and you can set it up so you can use the same password each time, it is cross platform as well
<canthus13> sorry. I really should post.
<Cheri703> canthus13: my other box came! I have my bike all set up except for the battery, which is still charging :)
<Unit193> It's mostly you and SMK (Had stl, but I'll see if I can get him again)
<dmcglone> Thanks Cheri703 I will also look into that. Right now I'm rummaging through the running services to see if I can see anything suspicious
<canthus13> Cheri703: Woo! Awesome!
<Cheri703> good luck :/ have you tried super anti spyware and/or avast? I have the best luck with those
<rrittenhouse> its useless imo - youll never know if you clear it all off or not
<rrittenhouse> the redirection might go away but who knows what else might be left
<Cheri703> canthus13: I'm going to record some video once I get it all set up and do a test drive :)
<Cheri703> I'll send it to you
<dmcglone> I just tried super anti spyware with no avail, but I used the quick scan. I'm going to try the full scan here in a bit
<dmcglone> rrittenhouse: I was able to get the computer working good again using the restore tool. I'm thinking I should try that again but use a much much earlier date :-/
<dmcglone> at first this computer wouldn't even boot into windows
<paultag> gilbert: http://lists.debian.org/debian-newmaint/2011/09/msg00029.html
<dmcglone> If he could find the disk I'd be able to start in safe mode and eliminate the problem
<rrittenhouse> dmcglone: You can still never be 100% sure its clean imo :)
<dmcglone> not eliminate it, but most likely find it
<dmcglone> I agree rrittenhouse, but my hands are tied :-/
<rrittenhouse> ah ok
<rrittenhouse> is this your boss'es computer or something? haha
<dmcglone> No, a local car dealership :-/
<rrittenhouse> ahhh ok
<dmcglone> downloading teamviewer now
<rrittenhouse> thats what ive been using
<dmcglone> I'm tired of traveling, from now on im going to start setting things up for remote access
<dmcglone> I always thought it was easer to just  go to them, but after these past 2 days, I've thought differently
<Cheri703> dmcglone: I always do complete
<dmcglone> Cheri, both computers need teamviewer right?
<Cheri703> yeah
<Unit193> The linux one runs on wine
<dmcglone> Ok, I'm installing on the xp machine right now
<Cheri703> and to set up the "use the same password each time" on the one you are connecting TO you have to go into options and set it up under the security tab
<dmcglone> Ok :-)
<dmcglone> so far I'm really not liking this teamviewer
<Unit193> I also didn't like it and just stuck with UltraVNC on windows and something else on Linux
<Cheri703> dmcglone: what don't you like about it?
<rrittenhouse> trying out openbox
<rrittenhouse> might be a little too basic for my tastes
<rrittenhouse> at least by default
<rrittenhouse> I just wish Unity had some config options
<Unit193> Take a look at the simi guide on the forums
<Unit193> Take a look at this all http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10950331#post10950331
<rrittenhouse> ty
<Unit193> lxappearance-obconf is something I like
<rrittenhouse> I installed it..but what is it? lmao
<Unit193> A plugin for lxappearance to modify openbox themes
<rrittenhouse> I mean it says its a plugin to modify openbox themes... I installed the obconf already before that
<rrittenhouse> hmm
<Unit193> Choose themes with that and not just other settings
<rrittenhouse> with the lxappearance-obconf cmd or am I required to have obconf installed too
<Unit193> Might as well
<rrittenhouse> after its installed what is supposed to change? It still looks the same.
<Unit193> Open it by running   lxappearance   from terminal
<rrittenhouse> oh ok i have to install that
<rrittenhouse> gotcha :)
 * Unit193 randomly wishs that a lubotu was here :P
<rrittenhouse> :) brb i have to switch back to unity
<rrittenhouse> i have to get a paper done before 3am..i'll mess with this tomorrow haha
<Unit193> Yes, best to get paper first
<rrittenhouse> back :) Yeah paper must get done first,
<Unit193> canthus13: Should we !away or !nick her? ;)
<starkittn> hmmn?
<Unit193> Sorry, joke
<canthus13> Unit193: Heh.
<starkittn> I am always starkittn
<starkittn> maybe I should be sunkittn when I sleep
<Unit193> Back?
<starkittn> uh huh
<starkittn> wasn't sleepy
<Unit193> Did he get you on irssi? That mean you're using away_nick
<Unit193> Bloody freaking useless POC called a modem...
<Unit193> But you have to love "Smith and Jones" :D
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<paultag> morning
<thafreak> so the laptop I won...seems like it retails for like $1k
<paultag> :D
<thafreak> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834157498&nm_mc=OTC-Froogle&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle-_-Notebooks-_-Hewlett-Packard-_-34157498
<thafreak> it's aparently only a 12.1"...but it doesn't really seem like it
<Cheri703> I took my first e-bike ride :) it was pretty sweet. I am going to go for a longer ride tomorrow :) still acquiring pieces that are needed
<thafreak> ebike?
<thafreak> anyone else try out 11.10 beta1?
<thafreak> Immediately after install, everything works fine, but a full-upgrade wants to remove libreoffice cause of broken depends
<Cheri703> thafreak: www.e-bikekit.com got one of those and put it on my bike
<thafreak> so i tried just installing some updates here and there instead of full-upgrade...now the ui is borked :)
<thafreak> interesting... Cheri703
<thafreak> is this for primary transportation or for fun?
<Cheri703> I'm going to be bike commuting to my new job (after this week)
<Cheri703> primary
<thafreak> cool
<Cheri703> and fun :)
<thafreak> how far is the job?
<Cheri703> ~3 miles
<dzho> nice
<dzho> well, for another month or so ;-)
<Cheri703> but this town is HILLY and I have a blood pressure thing and my bike isn't ideal for dealing with it
<thafreak> I saw you mention it on here but forgot to ask about the new job...what are you going to be doing?
<Cheri703> nah, I plan to commute year round as much as possible
<Cheri703> :/ it'll be a call center doing cell phone customer support (billing and tech support a bit)
<Cheri703> not excited about it, but it's a job, and benefits after 60 days
<thafreak> well that's good atleast...sorry it's call center work...those are tough jobs
<Cheri703> yeah, I've done it before, but that was sales, so hopefully it's better than that
<Cheri703> it pays reasonably for this area, so...eh
<Cheri703> and the shift will be good, 4-12, and then 4:30-12:30 later
<dzho> in this case, they sort of want to talk with you, at least
<Cheri703> yeah
<gilbert> wow, lots of irc activity in the last day :)
<paultag> o/ gilbert
<paultag> gilbert: I applied to DM-ness
<rrittenhouse> oo
<paultag> I'm officially heading upstream, like the salmon before me
<rrittenhouse> Are you going to maintain a specific package or how does it work upstream?
<paultag> rrittenhouse: I maintain 3 now, with 1 more pending.
<paultag> rrittenhouse: this is bascially my upload rights section of the show
<paultag> for those packages which have me as maint or co-maint and DMUA=yes
<rrittenhouse> nice :) congrats
<paultag> rrittenhouse: it's not over yet, I need advocates
<Unit193> ^^ Made a/is making a package management system
<paultag> Unit193: Ja, I have :)
<rrittenhouse> Oh thats right I read his blog about it some the other day
<paultag> sure 'nuf - Syn :)
<paultag> it's sorta working, my system's almost bootable
<Unit193> :)
<rrittenhouse> I was checking out who all was in the team these days before I jumped in irc
<rrittenhouse> nice
<paultag> it shows up in grub, but initscripts are emptyy
<paultag> empty *
<rrittenhouse> just busy work now or do you know what the issues are?
<Unit193> I should look at his blog more... I'm too used to apt-get now :P
<paultag> so it'll boot and hang on post-initrd handoff
<gilbert> paultag: awesome!
<paultag> rrittenhouse: I'm working on it, but I'm holding until after I finish 1) debian work, and 2) next Fluxbox release
<paultag> rrittenhouse: then I'll Syn until I repeat again
<rrittenhouse> ah
<paultag> gilbert: I'm stoked :) - http://lists.debian.org/debian-newmaint/2011/09/msg00033.html
<Unit193> fluxbuntu is sadly just about dead with no hope :/
<gilbert> paultag: i'll send a complimentary reply when i have a chance :)
<paultag> gilbert: thanks :3
<rrittenhouse> I want to start donating time if possible to Ubuntu. It was always so confusing getting started before but I think it will be easier this time.
<paultag> Unit193: yeah it is, but Fluxbox upstream is super active
<paultag> we even have two GSoC students
<rrittenhouse> bugs, packaging, etc
<paultag> </paultag@fluxbox.org>
<gilbert> paultag: just be careful not to get eaten by the bears at the top of the river :o
<paultag> gilbert: Life ain't no fun without a challange :)
<gilbert> paultag: true dat
<Unit193> I would love to set it up in VBox, but I need a handy getting started guide/a few handy programs ;)
<paultag> Unit193: fluxbox?
<Unit193> paultag: Heck yeah
<paultag> Unit193: sudo apt-get install fluxbox fbautostart
<paultag> and just add fbautostart to the ~/.fluxbox/startup, done done and done
<paultag> if you have an nvidia card, you can get our compositing branch, or if you like lua, we have a branch for that too
<Unit193> That's all it's needed for basic? I would assume it doesn't come with a panel or anything though
<paultag> Unit193: it does, actually
<paultag> and a menu
<paultag> the new dfsg2-1 release will have a spiffy new debian theme
<paultag> once I get it reviewed (ugh, I need DM)
<Unit193> Wow...
<sunkittn> pix or it didn't happen!
<sunkittn> j/k
<paultag> I have some, actually
<starkittn> sweet!
<paultag> they were on my twitter
<paultag> sec
<paultag> http://i.imgur.com/nP9Sf.png
<paultag> except the conky in the background
<paultag> that's mine
<paultag> which is gone now
<paultag> I was mostly fiddling with integration, which I bailed on
<paultag> but that theme's fairly finial-ush
<paultag> ish *
<starkittn> tyvm paultag
<paultag> sure
<starkittn> <3 it
<paultag> awesome
<starkittn> so simplistic feeling
<paultag> starkittn: it's made to just be a window manager, but some people like to use it as a DE too
<starkittn> plus grey is my fave color
<paultag> I don't mind it at all
<starkittn> & I was totally checking out your conky
<paultag> the close buttons are nice
 * starkittn nods
 * gilbert should try fluxbox someday ^_^
<paultag> :)
 * gilbert currently enjoys xfce very much tho
<paultag> gilbert: I run Xfce as my secondary - I *love* xfce
<paultag> they really did great stuff with it
<gilbert> paultag: heck yeah
<paultag> In fact, I run Xfce + Fluxbox on my Netbook
<paultag> all you have to do is sed s/xfwm/fluxbox/
<gilbert> paultag: i love it's lightweightness; although fluxbox is even more feathery
<gilbert> hmmm
 * canthus13 loves his Openbox. :)
<paultag> gilbert: yeah, but by the same token, it's fairly chunky if it's put into a DE like xfce - it has it's own menu and bar, which most don't
<paultag> gilbert: so it's this odd little corner case that lets you strip a lot of DE stuff out, but when you add it back, it bloats it worse :)
<paultag> canthus13: openbox is nice
 * gilbert loves sceen 2 ;)
<paultag> I really like my Fluxbox, though. I do miss vertical desktops, though
<canthus13> sceen 2?
<paultag> I need to patch it to do 2D screen layouts
<gilbert> 2 = too
<canthus13> sceen?
<paultag> screen rulez
<gilbert> sceen = screen :(
<canthus13> oh. screen?
<gilbert> can't type
<canthus13> :)
<canthus13> Ok. screen rocks.
 * canthus13 uses it every day.
<gilbert> i wonder if we have any new ppls we met at olf in here yet
<paultag> I'm *so* bummed I missed it
<gilbert> dude, u've got all kinds of cool shit going on *all* the time in boston
<paultag> yeah that's true - I meet up with my asheesh, mako, spang and daf every sunday gilbert
<czajkowski> aloha
<gilbert> paultag: that sounds like it would be really cool
<paultag> gilbert: it is :)
<paultag> howdy canthus13
<gilbert> hi czajkowski
<paultag> erm czajkowski
<czajkowski> paultag: :p
<czajkowski> I'm still waiting to find this buckely guy
<gilbert> czajkowski: Jon Buckley?
<paultag> he goes by itsafork
 * gilbert decided to learn perl today
<paultag> gilbert: it's easy! Just bang the keyboard until it compiles, and bam! Got an email parser!
<canthus13> paultag: Uh. hi. :)
<paultag> canthus13: hai :)
<czajkowski> paultag: aye
<czajkowski> but itsafork hasn't arrived
<paultag> czajkowski: you can DM him via twitter - http://twitter.com/#!/itsafork
<paultag> he twitted a few hours ago
<czajkowski> my ac is back on private so wont reply back
<czajkowski> tis cool will idle in here
<paultag> czajkowski: roger doger
<Unit193> So, do you use real screen or byobu? :P
<starkittn> canthus13: k got my screens sorted ty
<gilbert> Unit193: screen straight up ftw
<Unit193> gilbert: +1 Glad it isn't just me
<canthus13> starkittn: there's instructions for reconnecting to your screen session on your desktop.
 * Unit193 screen -rx but it may differ
<starkittn> canthus13: tyvm :p
<canthus13> no prob.
 * gilbert hates semi-colons
<canthus13> ;
<starkittn> ;p
<canthus13> ;)
<gilbert> arrrgg
 * starkittn laughs softly
 * gilbert runs away in fear
<gilbert> ugh, so i understand the semi-colon makes it more straightforward to have multilines, but it just makes the code so incredibly ugly
<gilbert> and if i forget the semicolon -> broken code...
<starkittn> ahh
<gilbert> is there a semi-colonless perl wrapper or some such?
<gilbert> i mean this is *annoying*
<starkittn> seems like the perfect solution
<paultag> gilbert: sed s/^/;//g
<starkittn> good luck
<paultag> erm, $, not ^
<starkittn> ooh neato!
<paultag> run that every time. ;;;;; is valid, methinks
<paultag> I'm sure you could do sed s/[^;]$/;/
<paultag> or something like that
<paultag> my regexes are a bit krufty
<starkittn> what's really neat is that I got your gist
<paultag> starkittn: yep :)
 * gilbert needs to actually learn regular expressions too
<paultag> they help in perl
<gilbert> then i could buy the xkcd shirt and wear it around!
<paultag> hehehe
<starkittn> xkcd <3
<starkittn> I didn't know you could just tell it to use a symbol replace tho... that's nice
<gilbert> "everybody stand back. i know regular expressions."
 * starkittn laughs softly
<starkittn> bbl ^) have fun with that
 * jrgifford waves
<Unit193> Howdy howdy, jrgifford
<jrgifford> How're you Unit193?
 * Unit193 has nice and strong coffee
<Unit193> You?
 * jrgifford is jealous
<Unit193> Kona Blend
<jrgifford> Where did you get that? Isn't that  a Trader Joes coffee? (might be wrong)
<jrgifford> I'm re-writing a ruby library for a project, and re-inventing the wheel at the same time.... :)
<canthus13> there are all sorts of brands with a Kona blend...
<Unit193> Archer Farms
<paultag> is that the cat poop one?
<paultag> Oh no, that's Kopi Luwak
<paultag> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/83/Indonesian_farmer_shows_coffee_beans_already_digested_by_Asian_Palm_Civet%2C_but_before_cleaning_and_roasting.jpg
<jrgifford> paultag, ew. :P
<paultag> I hear it's good
<gilbert> nice, here's my semi-colonless perl wrapper
<gilbert> #!/bin/sh
<gilbert> sed s/[\;]$/\;/g $1 | perl
<gilbert> i wonder if it's possible to use that in the shebang?
<paultag> gilbert: I think you can use sed in the shebang
<gilbert> paultag: right but can you use piping?
<gilbert> it didn't seem to work
<paultag> gilbert: yes, but not how you think, I think
<paultag> gilbert: it should just append the filename at the end, so it might do ... | perl filename
<paultag> (that's why make -f works)
<paultag> but again, I've never tried anything too crazy
<gilbert> hmmm, i don't see how to get the fname to the end since it has to be an argument to sed, and then it needs to be piped
<paultag> I wonder if #!/bin/bash # would work
<paultag> gilbert: right
<paultag> so it works, but only if you're passing the file to the last thing in the pipe, I think
<paultag> I have no idea, I've never done that
<gilbert> i'm trying to get all crazy
<paultag> yeah +1
<paultag> but hey, I wonder
<paultag> #!/bin/cat /etc/logininf | nc
<paultag> on there's no file arg needed
<paultag> dang, oh well
<gilbert> the shebang should have a $1, it would make 1000x more sense!
<paultag> +1
<paultag> also, $0, not $1
<paultag> but yeah
<paultag> hey I wonder
<paultag> perhaps $0 will work
<gilbert> right
<gilbert> hmm
<gilbert> nope
<paultag> dang
<paultag> just use /bin/sh ;)
<gilbert> how does that help?
<paultag> #!/bin/sh
<paultag> sed s/[\;]$/\;/g $1 | perl
<paultag> done :)
<gilbert> well, yeah but then its a separate wrapper
<gilbert> i want it to be in the perl script itself
<paultag> mv perl perl.real :)
<paultag> mv script perl
<paultag> change the pipe to perl.real
<paultag> done and done
<gilbert> yeah, but then any other perl script is bound to fail :(
<paultag> gilbert: you could fix the sed script to be sane about it
<paultag> or call it perlpy
<paultag> or something
<paultag> gilbert: might also want to pass perl $@
<paultag> ...somehow
<gilbert> hmmm, i guess the shebang is more appropriately called a hash-bang
<paultag> yep, there's an old ML post about that somewhere
<gilbert> guess difference is #=sharp in american dialect while #=hash in british dialect
<paultag> mm, aye
<starkittn> man... you guys are too geek for sheek
<starkittn> it's pretty awesome
<paultag> ^5
<paultag> gilbert: next you should just sed LOL to ;
<canthus13> ;
<paultag> print "ohai"LOL
<paultag> canthus13: ;
<canthus13> LOL)  doesn't have the same effect as ;)
<starkittn> *chic even
<canthus13> gilbert: Oh... #=crunch in geek dialect.
<canthus13> ..which is the only important dialect. :)
<paultag> the pound! line
<paultag> or, as it's known, the POUND line
 * starkittn presses her head to canthus13 in hopes of knowledge transfer via osmosis
<starkittn> o dam that's not your head canthus13 ! no wonder I got poo brain today
<Unit193> Must have been me
<starkittn> aww no way dawg! why you dissin yourself like that man
<canthus13> o.O
 * Unit193 is good at self deprecating jokes :D
<starkittn> noice
<gilbert> i know perljitsu
<gilbert> (although i'm still angry at all the semi-colons)
<starkittn> perljitsu hehee
<canthus13> ;
<jrgifford> I am now reminded as to why I don't use xchat more often. :P
 * Unit193 irssi :D
 * jrgifford would use irssi, but is too lazy to do that
<jrgifford> protip: when you have to re-write the library to make something work, you're doing it *WRONG*.
 * canthus13 uses irssi because he's too lazy to use anything else.
<Unit193> Yeah, but yours is more "leet", mine is almost a GUI client :D
<Unit193> Nice
<canthus13> Unit193: but it'll still run in a screen session. :P
<Unit193> canthus13: Aye, that it is. Couldn't go back to finch if I tried (Worked in screen) Xchat had a few nice features, but can't change
<dmcglone> Hello all. I've been really busy for the past couple months and I'm noticing some new faces in here :-)
<starkittn> hello
 * starkittn isn't really a new person, just an attatchment
<dmcglone> to what? ;-)
<starkittn> canthus13:
<starkittn> :D
<dmcglone> Ah canthus13 up to his little tricks huh?
<starkittn> he has tricks? sweet!
<canthus13> starkittn: Speaking of which... See ya in an hour. :)
<starkittn> canthus13: kk <3
<dmcglone> Ubuntu meet?
<canthus13> dmcglone: We're hooking up.
 * starkittn blushes
<dmcglone> Ah ok
<canthus13> dmcglone: She's my wife. :P
 * starkittn giggles
<dmcglone> Ah so IRC chat is the new "fetish"? LOL
<starkittn> ty cause it didn't make me looks so good canthus13
<starkittn> wait huh
<starkittn> did you say that cause he said we're hooking up or cause he said I'm his wife?
<starkittn> or do I not want to know
<dmcglone> cause your hookin up... but I was totally kiddin
<starkittn> oh I knew that
<starkittn> just didn't know about which
<starkittn> :p
<dmcglone> :-)
<gilbert> what up all?
<dmcglone> What's up gilbert :-)
<starkittn> hi :)
<starkittn> ;
<starkittn> oops I mean ^
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-09-14
<dmcglone> I never did find that trojan on that computer. I gotta go pick it up tomorrow and re-format it :-/
<canthus13> dmcglone: use plastic explosives.
<Unit193> ^^ That works
<dmcglone> I sure will
<starkittn> hello
<Unit193> Howdy
<starkittn> wb dvz-
<Unit193> Wow...
<BiosElement> Blarg
<Unit193> Howdy, you just missed a major netsplit :P
<BiosElement> Hah how fun
<BiosElement> I've been playing Minecraft all night ^_^
<Unit193> I still haven't played, but I found out my cousin (that doesn't really have internet) does
<BiosElement> Bah, you really, really, really need to play. I actually run a server + am a server tech for a major minecraft server host. ^_^
<BiosElement> Actually tempted to sponsor you for it :P
<Unit193> Sponsor?
<BiosElement> As in a gift code.
<Unit193> Your server is offline now?
<BiosElement> No, it's online right now.
<BiosElement> Been having fun with the 1.8-pre2 release
<Unit193> Looks like it (Noticed you ran a server back a little) Wouldn't have you sponsor as I didn't know/think I would like it :/
<BiosElement> hah, it's one of the best games I've played. And yeah, the site will say it's offline right now since the plugin we use for server status is disabled thanks to the update..
<Unit193> Basically, if you like(d) legos, you will like MineCraft?
<BiosElement> Yep
<BiosElement> There's a demo up still IIRC
<BiosElement> Gotta say though, only other game I've spent this much time on one game was source mods
<Unit193> I keep telling myself I'll try it, but I haven't yet :/
<itsAfork> i try new things all the time too, but i don't recommend it
<itsAfork> lol
<Unit193> czajkowski: ^^
<BiosElement> haha
<BiosElement> If you like lego's + random building + talking to people, it's awesome. Without multiplayer though it would get kinda boring
<Unit193> Mostly how my cousin does it
<Unit193> I know I wouldn't be good though
<BiosElement> Neither am I. >.> That doesn't stop me from enjoying it. :P
<Unit193> itsAfork: czajkowski is and has been looking for you
<itsAfork> oh really?!?
<itsAfork> czajkowski: a little birdie tells me that you've been looking for me???
<Unit193> [13:45:22] < czajkowski> I'm still waiting to find this buckely guy || [13:47:58] < czajkowski> but itsafork hasn't arrived
<itsAfork> czajkowski: if you'd rather talk privately, i'm on google chat right now (itsafork@gmail.com)
<itsAfork> i'm assuming she's not on anymore...
<Unit193> Has /away set
<itsAfork> oh well i just emailed her.
<itsAfork> any idea(s) what she was wanting???
<Unit193> Nope, I'm not even sure I knew it was a her :P
<itsAfork> lol
<Unit193> Don't use a real client? :P
<itsAfork> no. i'm at work. i'm using the web based IRC client on the ohio.ubuntu-us wiki
<Unit193> I noticed you were using webclient. Work at 2am?
<itsAfork> yep! i'm the night shift!
<itsAfork> datacenter needs to be maned 24x7xFOREVER
<czajkowski> itsAfork: morning mailed back
<czajkowski> itsAfork: sorry blame timezones
<itsAfork> lczajkowski: no worries. writing back now
<czajkowski> itsAfork: I am a her, I'm on the loco council :)
<Unit193> Ah, I knew that
<itsAfork> sorry bout that i switch decided to stop switching there for a second... technology can be really dumb some times
<czajkowski> itsAfork: no worries
<czajkowski> itsAfork: replied
<itsAfork> yeah.
<itsAfork> czajkowski: you're just too fast for me & i'm supposed to be working right now!! lol
<czajkowski> itsAfork: no worries it's 7:45am here and I'm getting ready for work
<czajkowski> so trying to get on top of things as won't be on email for the rest of the day
<itsAfork> czajkowski: my suggestion: push all of the things you're trying to get on top of into a big pile & then climb on top. & there you have it, you're all done!
<czajkowski> not how I do things
<czajkowski> :)
<itsAfork> lol, but it's so much more fun ;)
<itsAfork> so i have a dilemma folks...
<czajkowski> yeah I like lists and taking care of mails that land in my inbox :)
<czajkowski> now I cna depart the channel
<Unit193> Well, only getting half of what's going on again :P
<Unit193> czajkowski: Adios and... such?
<itsAfork> i'm trying to decide whether or not to submit a talk proposal for the 2011 Cloud Computing Conference
<itsAfork> most likely i'd be doing a talk about the Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud & the available API's for
<itsAfork> it
<itsAfork> what do you guys think?? should i go for it?? should i forget about it?? & note that the location of the conference has yet to be decided & announced
<Unit193> If it's what you want
<itsAfork> see that's the part i can't decide! i would love to do it, but that means i would have to create ANOTHER talk (losely based on the material from my UbuCon talk) which isn't the most exciting task to be doing right now...
<itsAfork> IDK, i mean the whole thing does sound like a lot of fun, the wife thinks it's a good idea, but i'm also really unsure as to what types of material they are even looking for.
<itsAfork> decisions decisions.
<itsAfork> i suppose i shouldn't be using the channel for brain storming & decision making, afterall isn't that what twitter is for?!?
<Unit193> I dunno, I don't have it
<Unit193> I'm also not the best to ask
<itsAfork> lol, no worries. i should probably get back to actually doing my job now...
<Unit193> Awww...
<itsAfork> ok, so there's currently no work to be done...
<Unit193> Didn't scare you away well enough the first time, eh?
<jrgifford> Unit193, I'm starting to wonder if you sleep. ;)
<Unit193> I do too!
<Unit193> ...I also shouldn't have said anything so he would think I do...
<jrgifford> Hehe.
<jrgifford> Early morning for you too eh?
<Unit193> Well, I haven't slept yet...
<jrgifford> Ouch...
<Unit193> I've heard rumors about this "sleep" you speak of...
<jrgifford> I hope that it does not remain a rumor.
<Unit193> That's a bot response for sleep :P
<Unit193> I'm known on some channels as one that doesn't sleep
 * jrgifford is not surprised.
<Unit193> I think I'm starting to see why though
<Unit193> ;)
 * jrgifford eyeroll
<jrgifford> ;)
<dmcglone> Anybody know where I can get an unlock code for my phone?
<dzho> dmcglone: which carrier?
<dmcglone> at&t
<dmcglone> it's a samsung impression a877
<dzho> I think the carrier is supposed to give it to you if you've fulfilled certain conditions of the contract
<dzho> with tmo if you've had it for FIXNUM months, they'll do it
<dzho> (well, what they do is send a message to a contractor, who then is supposed to send you the code)
<dzho> I did this with a G1 I bought used but (stupid on my part) not unlocked
<paultag> same with ATT
<dmcglone> Ah sounds like I'm stuck
<paultag> why?
<dmcglone> paultag: if I can't get an unlock code then I'm stuck I believe
<dmcglone> I've never attempted to unlock this phone
<dmcglone> I got the IMEI # but everybody I see wants money for an unlock code :-/
<dmcglone> Anyone got any suggestions for a good cell phone and what carrier if any I should go with? My contract expired with AT&T and I don't want to renew it because I hate AT&T
<rrittenhouse> Don't go with Tmo
<rrittenhouse> Do NOT get me started on them :) Just run the other way. I would say look at Verizon
<rrittenhouse> I have no issues with dropped calls with tmobile and all of that its just anytime you have to communicate with them it seems to be a pita
<rrittenhouse> dmcglone: I've had one support person curse me out online and one on the phone recently as well. I do not know what I did to them but stupid things keep happening. Plus they might someday be bought out by AT&T and you hate them
<dmcglone> My Mom loves verizon. I've had AT&T for 6 years and I'm tired of their service. Now they are treating me like crap and will not let me use my phone to switch networks. I think they are mad that I didn't renew my contract yesterday with them. It could also be that I got a crappy rep on the phone, but I refuse to call back because it's not the first time their rep's have treated me bad
<rrittenhouse> Sounds like tmobile..
<rrittenhouse> besides i havent had any service-related issues
<rrittenhouse> its a ton more stable than when I had AT&T a few years ago
<dmcglone> I was going to use *my phone* that I paid for and they giving me crap about it
<rrittenhouse> i dont know if ive ever had a dropped call with tmobile in 3 years..im sure there was one somewhere but I know where my service goes basically. Also, tmobile only has Edge (2g) here and I have a 4g phone =/ sucks.
<dmcglone> I bought the phone with a 2 year contract which ended up being 6 years, but my contract is up so I think I have the right to the phone now
<rrittenhouse> yeah..I would call for another rep for sure
<rrittenhouse> yep
<dmcglone> I feel like I paid $399.00 for something I can't use anymore.. I am absolutely furious with AT&T
<rrittenhouse> ive done that with tmobile..one rep says "NO you can't do that!" or "We aren't allowed to do that" (with whatever THAT is) and another rep will do it. For instance, they switched me to a new plan and didnt tell me that it didn't have "Fav5". The first two reps said they can't put me back under the grandfathered plan but the third rep did it w/o asking ANY questions at ALL.
<rrittenhouse> Its so varied..I actually don't know/talk with anyone that has verizon so Im not the best person to suggest it. I have Tmo for Personal and Sprint for work.
<dmcglone> I'm debating whether I should just buy me a smart phone and use pre-paid so I don't have to deal with anybody and I can absolutely say "it's mine"
<rrittenhouse> I think thats the smart way to go
<rrittenhouse> My neighbor keeps trying to push me that way but I haven't done it yet.
<dmcglone> My wife also has the same phone I got, so at the moment AT&T got me for about 600 bucks
<dmcglone> 800 as a matter of fact
<rrittenhouse> Just keep calling until they do it...
<rrittenhouse> Ive thought about trying to go back to a basic phone that I use only as a phone and i'll buy a tablet for the other features I want.
<rrittenhouse> wife hates the idea though
<dmcglone> Tonight when my wife gets home, I'll have her call... LOL she will chew them a new one... haha
<rrittenhouse> oh man same here..my wife goes nuts on them
<rrittenhouse> hahaha
<rrittenhouse> i'm in the background like cringing when she talks to them
<rrittenhouse> But yeah...I could get away with it though because I already have to carry around a smartphone for work..it would just be less redundant at that point.
<dmcglone> LOL
<rrittenhouse> So what happen at these ubuntu hour meetings
<rrittenhouse> (not to abruptly change the subject or anything) :)
<dmcglone> Your fine. I'm still researching online what my best options would be
<dmcglone> I haven't been to a ubuntu hour in a while :-/
<rrittenhouse> I started getting into packaging last time I was 'around' (a few cycles ago) with a mentor. I just want to contribute to bugs/packaging but its kind of an undertaking tbh.
<rrittenhouse> I've never been to one at all. Its a new concept for me. I haven't been around since we got the LoCo official when Steve Stalcup was around.
<rrittenhouse> I jumped in just when he was forming it a few years ago
<rrittenhouse> so its been a bit!
<dmcglone> At the moment it's hard for me to make it to one. I even missed OLF *AGAIN* :-(
<rrittenhouse> aww well u didn't miss much
<rrittenhouse> yet again
<rrittenhouse> the only thing I got was exercise out of the deal :D haha
<dmcglone> I bet it was better than having to work :-)
<rrittenhouse> IDK - I enjoy work.
<dmcglone> I work in Home Health Care.... Nothing really enjoyable about putting up with some of them people!
<rrittenhouse> Tough call! I was there for 'work' sorta. I go every year anyhow it seems but I have work send me. (only 40 mins west of here anyhow)
<rrittenhouse> ahh ok
<rrittenhouse> where about in ohio are you?
<dmcglone> Im in the far end of south Columbus behind Hamilton High School off of Rathmell Rd
<paultag> FBI's on their way
<rrittenhouse> Oh.. ok. I'm in Newark.
<rrittenhouse> lol paultag :)
<paultag> :)
<dmcglone> What would they be on their way for? LOL
<rrittenhouse> you'll find out when they get there :) haha
<paultag> +1
<dmcglone> LOL
<rrittenhouse> good morning paultag
<paultag> moin moin rrittenhouse
 * canthus13 yawns.
<paultag> ohai canthus13
<canthus13> hello.
<paultag> (ohaio, morelik)
<rrittenhouse> hello canthus13
<dmcglone> They can't do crap to me for wanting what's rightfully mine :-)
<paultag> AMURICA
<rrittenhouse> AHIA Leenux Fest
<paultag> ahaha
<rrittenhouse> I need to find a different yearly 'fest' or conference work will send me to. lol
<dmcglone> rrittenhouse: I've been to newark quite a few times. I used to drive a truck for pony express
<rrittenhouse> the AHIA fest is starting to get boring after 7 years of attendance
<rrittenhouse> dmcglone: I'm sorry you were exposed to the area. I only moved here from Zanesville for a job. I have been thinking about moving closer to columbus and driving to Newark everyday.
<dmcglone> I mainly worked in the downtown newark area. I picked up deposits for the banks and took them to the corporate office. it was like 15 years ago. I believe it was park national bank
<dmcglone> My area also included zanesville, coshocton and heath and dresden
<dmcglone> drove to the longaburger basket company every day... That sucked
<rrittenhouse> hahaha
<rrittenhouse> I bet.
<dmcglone> it's like way out there!
<rrittenhouse> Yeah it is..that would be a pain.
<thafreak> Morning ohio
<rrittenhouse> good morning
<dmcglone> Morning thafreak
<thafreak> Hi folks
<dmcglone> I got to get ready to go pick up a computer to fix before I head out to Washington CH to take care of my patient.. Grrrrrr
<thafreak> burning the candle at both ends eh?
<dmcglone> You could say that
<rrittenhouse> geez thats a drive to Wash CH
<dmcglone> I hate it. but I am hanging on the fact it's temporary till the company hires an employee in that area
<rrittenhouse> ah ok
<starkittn> 'ello
<Unit193> Howdy howdy
<starkittn> How's everyone today?
<canthus13> annoyed.
<jrgifford> canthus13: :(
<thafreak> man, 4096 rsa keys take a while to generate
<paultag> yar
<paultag> I had to make one recently
<paultag> I mean you know
<starkittn> canthus13: squeeze-backports ?
<canthus13> starkittn: Yeah.
<canthus13> sounds dirty, I know.
<starkittn> canthus13: good luck
<starkittn> uh... no I wasn't thinking that. I was thinking I'd be annoyed too if I found out I was missing someting like that
<paultag> jacob: I take back the bad things I've said about vala, it's not that bad
<jrgifford> Indeed. Guess I'm lucky and on the other servers. :)
<Unit193> I was safe too, I checked what servers were going down and I wasn't on any
 * starkittn scans the net for canthus13 
<jrgifford> Unit193, smart move.
<jrgifford> I didn't know about it until after the fact. :P
 * Unit193 status window
 * jrgifford isn't that smart.
<Unit193> canthus13: got hit with the first one
 * starkittn just learned canthus13 is in a meeting at work
<starkittn> *doh*
<starkittn> was wondering why he's here but unresponsive
<Unit193> He's always here, he was just afk for the past few weeks
<starkittn> lol
<starkittn> I mean unresponsive in pm
<Unit193> Oh, you two are taking it to PM not?? ;)
<starkittn> I don't pm him him for just nothing, but since I birthed his children he'll usually answer if I do
<starkittn> not, I guess lol
<Unit193> Joke, of course you PM him
 * starkittn giggles
<starkittn> but I don't have to pm him often
<starkittn> I get his brains all the time when he's home
<starkittn> you're jealous too ;)
<Unit193> Depending on who it is, my first thought is "oh crap"
<starkittn> well... I'm not a zombie so it's ok I think
<Unit193> Anyone try Win 8 yet?
<jrgifford> Yup.
<jrgifford> If I was the Unity designer, I'd be scared.
<jrgifford> (and that's all I have to say about it)
<Unit193> Cool, how did you like it? (And scared?)
<jrgifford> It was good. Much better than I expected from M$. (as for scared, the UX is pretty bad right now, but as soon as they convert more programs to Metro, they've got a very, _very_ solid product)
<jrgifford> (and Ubuntu has always lacked in consistent UX)
<dvz-> lo there ppl
<Unit193> Howdy dvz-
<dvz-> Unit193: how are you?
<Unit193> dvz-: Not too shabby, but working on something I'm not fond of. How about there?
<dvz-> fighting with internet explorer to play nicely with css. wish I could vanquish it from the market.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-09-15
<jrgifford> dvz- sounds like a losing battle.
<Unit193> Depends on version
<Unit193> But doesn't sound fun
<Unit193> starkittn: Do you happen to blog?
<thafreak> sup' ohio
<thafreak> Anyone ever see this monkey http daemon?
<thafreak> http://www.monkey-project.com/
<thafreak> I stumbled accross it in the ubuntu packages (i was searching for monkeysphere packages)...
<thafreak> seems like it might be an nginx competitor...didn't know if anyone in here (cough jacob) has tried it
<thafreak> yay, they fixed the libreoffice dependancies in oneric!
<twotwozombie> good afternoon ohio
<paultag> o7
<jrgifford> Can someone mention me? I'd like to see if this notification script I wrote works properly.
<canthus13> jrgifford: no.
<jrgifford> canthus13: didn't work, oh well. thanks.
<canthus13> Any time. :)
<canthus13> What IRC client?
<jrgifford> irssi - the trick is the fact I'm using SSH and screen.
<canthus13> Oh.. you mean using libnotify or somesuch?
<jrgifford> Yeah.
<canthus13> Ah.
<canthus13> dunno.
<canthus13> Could set up a dirty little netcat routine...
<canthus13> Or a client-side program that uses sshfs to tail a file that all the highlights get piped to...
<jrgifford> I'll hack something else together soon.
<_bbb_> hack the planet
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-09-16
<skellat> Anybody awake at this hour?
<dzho> I wouldn't call it awake
<dzho> asleep, but in denial
<skellat> Lovely
<skellat> What end of our wonderful state are you located in?
<dzho> haha, neither
<skellat> Alrighty
<dzho> I hail from Dayton, ages ago, but haven't lived in Ohio in decades.
<dzho> some family from that end, some family from out Guernsey County way.
<skellat> Ah
<dzho> (not sure I'm even spelling that right)
<skellat> I'm located here in Ashtabula County
<dzho> I was at OLF though last weekend.
<skellat> Were you there for UbuCon?
<dzho> couldn't make it until Saturday
<skellat> Ah
<dzho> rolled in around midnight friday night
<skellat> I could only be there for UbuCon
<dzho> between the two of us, then, we covered everything but the LPI testing and diversicon on Sunday ;-)
<skellat> Excellent
<dzho> I'd have liked to have heard the classical economics talk
<skellat> Nice
<skellat> So what is happening out your way tonight?
<dzho> sorry, really have to get to bed soon
<dzho> nice talking with you though
<skellat> Goodnight
<Unit193> I'll take the night shift in a few
<skellat> Good evening Unit193.  How was BC42?
<Unit193> BC42?
<skellat> Burning Circle #42
<Unit193> Ah, I should take a look
<Unit193> Quick shower though
<thafreak> don't hate me...i installed fedora 15 on my laptop...
<thafreak> why did canonical write unity instead of just using gnome 3?
<thafreak> _bbb_: yo, you around? Do you remember what irc network heuy usually hangs out in?
<canthus13> thafreak: I've often wondered why they reinvented the flat tire...
<thafreak> har har har
<thafreak> but really...all that effort went into gnome3...
<thafreak> I used unity...and thought it wasn't bad...but now i finally used gnome3 and sadly I think it's better than unity...
<thafreak> oh well
<thafreak> Honestly, is there anything more useless than the post office's package tracking system?
<canthus13> It's always nice to know when you received your package last week. :)
<_bbb_> thafreak
<_bbb_>  back
<_bbb_> and yes
<_bbb_> irc.2600.net #oh2600
<paultag> whoh
<paultag> you can have all number domains?
<paultag> badass
<paultag> yeah I guess it don't care
<Unit193> You with your .ag ;)
<paultag> Unit193: dude, my .ag fucking rules
<Unit193> I tried to find most LoCo members blogs, I'm sure I didn't fully get them
<paultag> blog.pault.ag :)
<Unit193> paultag: With your name? Heck yeah!
<Unit193> Already got yours
<paultag> It's such a shame I have my host cloak
<Unit193> paultag: Cost less than .com?
<paultag> my domain that I'm on now (you'd see if you were on oftc) is i.am.pault.ag
<paultag> Unit193: no, a bit more, actually - companies that deal in gold got tons of them, so it drove prices up
<paultag> same with german AG companies
<paultag> AG = GmbH = COM
<paultag> (Aktiengesellschaft)
<Unit193> Ah. I'm still stuck with my .homelinux.com :P
<paultag> (a share based community)
<paultag> Unit193: hehe :)
<paultag> let's see, hold on
<paultag-unregd> there :)
<paultag-unregd> that's what I'd look like without a cloak
<Unit193> Heh, nice...
<paultag-unregd> it's cute :)
<Unit193> It's great, mine isn't fun at all
<paultag-unregd> :)
<paultag> looks so good
<Unit193> You're quite alive/active for being away ;)
<paultag> there :)
<Unit193> :D
<Unit193> Oh, do you know a page/list/etc with the LoCo blogs?
<paultag> humm, let's see
<paultag> planet ohio was up at some point
<paultag> Unit193: http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/planet
<Unit193> Heh, you're almost the only one posting :P
<Unit193> I was only pulling from "Around the LoCo" into a test thing
<paultag> :)
<Unit193> Making me want to recover my "blog" that is on a HD somewhere...
<jrgifford> Unit193: I'm blog.jamesrgifford.com, since you're collecting them.
<Unit193> jrgifford: Thanks, will add. Do you have it on http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/planet ?
<jrgifford> Nope.
 * jrgifford submits application
<jandrusk> Application for what?
<jandrusk> For Ubuntu Membership?
<paultag> Ubuntu Membersip ain't that hard to get :)
<paultag> hell, people at canonical get ubuntu membership after they do a few weeks of work
<paultag> and most of the time not even on Ubuntu, so most people are golden
<Unit193> paultag: Yeah, right...
<paultag> srsly
<Unit193> jandrusk: For getting his blog on Ubuntu Ohio Planet
<Unit193> Hmmm.... I'll get back to you after I fail :P  (No, not going for it yet)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-09-17
<jrgifford> jandrusk: Haha not for membership. the america's membership board doesn't meet until mid-October, while it's unlikely, it's not out of the question. :P (yet)
<paultag> jrgifford: dude, they're not too hard on you
<paultag> just do some bug work for a month or two
<paultag> get a few +1s
<paultag> done done and done
<jrgifford> paultag: Haha ok. I suppose being in the top 1% of askubuntu.com users probably wouldn't hurt much either. :P
<paultag> nah
<paultag> the canonical guys are pushing it
<paultag> they want people to see askubuntu's a big deal
<paultag> so that'd make it easier
<jrgifford> hehe.
<paultag> not that canonical's dicating it
<jrgifford> I haven't seen much canonical influence on the actual site yet, although the ubuntu one questions seem to get a lot of "officially unofficial" attention. >_>
<paultag> it's mostly officially official jrgifford
<paultag> jrgifford: they're pushing it hard
<jandrusk> Hmm. Interesting.
<jrgifford> paultag: correction: jorge is.
<paultag> Jorge loves pushing askubuntu
<jrgifford> I think he's allergic to forums or something. :P
<paultag> jrgifford: yeah, something like that
<paultag> forums and free software
 * jrgifford eyerolls
<paultag> speaking of - new site's up - http://anized.org/
<jrgifford> the whole "askubuntu is hosted on windows servers so we should boycott it" argument went on for almost four months. :P
<paultag> nice shell org for me and my buddies
<paultag> jrgifford: no, I mean, in general
<paultag> jrgifford: he just doesn't care - it's a job for him
<paultag> which is cool
<paultag> but he's not a freetard
<jrgifford> paultag: nice site design.
<paultag> thanks jrgifford, took a few minutes. I have a thing for minimal (see my pault.ag site)
<jrgifford> minimal is awesome.
<paultag> clear, easy to digest, nothing fancy but nothing directly ugly
<paultag> my site's a bit of an exception
<paultag> but I think it's tasteful
<paultag> jrgifford: oh, want to know the coolest bit?
<paultag> jrgifford: it's actually using launchphplib to generate that list :)
<jrgifford> I like pault.ag - it looks a *little* weird when fullscreened, but it's nice and simple.
<jrgifford> ok, now that's downright awesome paultag.
<paultag> jrgifford: yeah it has an issue with super wide and skinny screens
<paultag> jrgifford: thanks :) - it's a cute little binding I wrote in php for launchpad
<paultag> fuck python for websites honestly
<paultag> (and I say this as a huge pythonist)
<jrgifford> die-hard rubyist (not rails) here. ;)
<paultag> jrgifford: good man. There are way too few of you
<paultag> jrgifford: I love the concept, just never got into it. I dig OO, so ruby's super nice for that
<paultag> Never really "got" rails, but I only tried it a few times
<jrgifford> I mean, I've dabbled in rails, but I'm more of a sinatra guy. starts you off with a basic httpserver, and thats about it.
<paultag> jrgifford: honestly, it's PHP for stuff that should be and node.js for the rest for me
<paultag> but I dig rails and I dig ruby hackers
<jrgifford> haven't dabbled in node.js, but i've heard good stuff.
<paultag> jrgifford: yeah, it's super nice
<paultag> i've been meaning to port v8 to a kernel base
<paultag> write a kernel in javascript
<jrgifford> that sounds fun.
<paultag> jrgifford: well, I have the kernel bit done, I just need to port it and slim it down. I just don't think I care enough :)
 * gilbert is playing around with installing arch in a vbox vm :P
<paultag> gilbert: :)
<paultag> gilbert: they have some cool stuff, I just don't like the front-facing interfaces
<paultag> gilbert: the fact they worked out how to make a CD ISO dd'able to a USB key is just plain l337
<paultag> a bunch of nerds kicked canonical's ass on that one
<gilbert> yeah, pretty awesome :) debian's d-i does that now too ^_^
<gilbert> starting w wheezy
<jrgifford> arch is cool, I keep meaning to play around with it more, but i've never had enough time.
<paultag> gilbert: nice! I'm super stoked to see it, I had issues with getting USB keys to work with Debian, so I mostly make Ubuntu USB keys and debootstrap sid
<paultag> sed s/make/made/g
<gilbert> jrgifford: virtualbox is amazing for experimenting
<paultag> virtualbox++;
<jrgifford> gilbert: should probably get around to installing that again...
<gilbert> jrgifford: installing what?
<paultag> vb
<jrgifford> virtualbox. oneiric borked it last week and I had to remove it.
<gilbert> o right of course exactly the thing we're talking about :?
<gilbert> duhr
<gilbert> paultag: have any recommendation on which arch repositories are good?  i'm thinking core+testing+extra?
<paultag> gilbert: I have no clue :( - I tried it for a while, but never did get the hang of pacman
<gilbert> ok, probably not testing
<gilbert> testing is like their sid
<paultag> oh jeez
<gilbert> and it's listed first in their selection box!
<paultag> hahahaha
<gilbert> hah, restarting their setup yells at me when i try to continue where i left off...
<gilbert> great, do i risk starting over or do i start from scratch?
<gilbert> well i guess i'll just wipe out partitions and itll be all good...
<gilbert> hmmm, can't unmount /mnt target...
<gilbert> guess i'm starting from scratch...
<paultag> hahahaha
<paultag> oh no
<gilbert> oh, i know what i did wrong: selected mirrors.kernel.org as source, and that's down due to security breach :(
<paultag> haha, oh yeah
<paultag> P.S. - fail!
<paultag> randomized passwords + ssh keys ftw
<paultag> do it debian style
<paultag> manage keys via email interface accepting gpg clearsigned mail
<gilbert> yaya
<gilbert> yay, downloading fo reelz this time :)
<paultag> :)
<gilbert> installers really need to fetch their mirrors at install time rather than having it hardcoded
<paultag> +1
<gilbert> i was playing around with a gentoo install before this, but found that their python in the latest snapshot was broken (which bits of the installation process require)
<paultag> gilbert: I don't mind portage + stage3 tarballs
<gilbert> yeah, that's what i was doing, but the mirrorlist script was broken, and i didn't know what syntax it wanted...
<paultag> just kinda tedious for normal usage
<paultag> gilbert: yeah, it's odd
<paultag> their wiki rules
<gilbert> so i abandoned it for arch, which i've also wanted to try for a while
<gilbert> and started a download of their stable installer
<gilbert> which i'll try maybe later
<gilbert> hopefully python won't be broke there
<gilbert> but @ 2.6 gigs its taking a while :(
<paultag> gilbert: gentoo is in rough shape
<paultag> they had a problem with leadership in 2006ish IIRC
<gilbert> yeah, i just read the lwn article about it
<paultag> might have been later, I can't recall
<paultag> that's when I left for Debian
<gilbert> ah
<paultag> then left shortly after for Ubuntu
<gilbert> well, they don't do "real" releases anymore, so they don't generate any buzz anymore
<paultag> gilbert: ah, aye
<gilbert> well, i guess you could call this 11.2 livedvd i'm installing a release, but they didn't make any fanfare about it
<gilbert> and there hasn't been a security announcement since 2009 :(
<paultag> >:(
<paultag> fucking gentoo.
<paultag> I love gentoo, but hate it so much.
<paultag> jeez, I've gone through some pretty huge Slackware and Gentoo phases
<paultag> even did slackware devel work
<paultag> I guess not, actually - it was Wolvix
<gilbert> for some reason i've just never had any interest in slackware
<paultag> gilbert: it's meh
<paultag> wolvix was nice
<gilbert> seems boring and a mess with just extracting tarballs
<paultag> gilbert: humm?
<paultag> gilbert: we used slapt-get - an apt-get clone for slackware packages
<gilbert> never heard about that
<paultag> gilbert: yar
<gilbert> i have heard good things about pacman
<paultag> gilbert: stupid interface
<paultag> gilbert: all the flags are fscked up
<gilbert> o
<paultag> yeah
<gilbert> so i guess gentoo also got rid of the stage1/2 install process.  that's no fun, i wanted to build the whole friggin thing from source...
<paultag> haha
<paultag> gilbert: there's always Syn
<gilbert> taking the whole 2 days to go thru it ;)
<paultag> gilbert: Syn will actually build fairly quickly
<paultag> a bootstrap should take ~12 hours on my 1.6 GhZ single core atom with a gig of ram
<gilbert> what is Syn?  is that a distro?
<paultag> I need huge help with bug hunting :)
<paultag> gilbert: Synnamon is :)
<paultag> gilbert: Syn's the package manager
<paultag> gilbert: I wrote it, it's very debian similar, but it makes sense and it's in python
<gilbert> oh, craziness dude
<paultag> gilbert: http://github.com/whube/syn
<paultag> gilbert: it works and I booted it up the other day. init's fucked up (no scripts) so it was just the kenerl
<paultag> but it works
<paultag> has debian built in
<paultag> debian
<paultag> wtf
<paultag> git :)
<paultag> gilbert: Oh, and all the files are JSON or machine parsable in an easy way, so a daemon can auto-maintain most packages most of the time
<gilbert> crazy cool dude.
<gilbert> yay, arch installed, now hth do i fetch and install updates???
<paultag> -S or something, right?
<paultag> I have no fucking idea
<gilbert> holy fuck: pacman -U $(pacman -Q | cut -d' ' -f1)
<paultag> gilbert: welcome to arch! :)
<gilbert> ooh, rpm-like #### progress bars :/
<paultag> hahaha
<gilbert> oh, i guess there's a simpler upgrade command: pacman -Syu
<gilbert> wtf
<paultag> 02:21 <+paultag> gilbert: stupid interface
<paultag> 02:21 <+paultag> gilbert: all the flags are fscked up
<gilbert> now that i've given it a chance, i kind of like arch
<Unit193> Welcome back, internet cutout?
<Cheri703> I guess? I was at work
<Unit193> Yet another thing that I think may be wrong https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour#USA
<Cheri703> were there any Ubuntu lanyards left over from OLF? if so, could one or more get sent up here to Mansfield? jacob or gilbert or whoever else?
<starkittn> all right, who keeps tossing locobot_1 out? hehe
<Unit193> He's an old logbot
<starkittn> well someone get him a walker or a can or something :p
<starkittn> *cane
<dzho> haha
<Unit193> I just looked, also has some other features
<dzho> locobot_1: help
<dzho> I guess that's not one of them
<dzho> !help
<Unit193> No encyclopedia
<dzho> pffft
<Unit193> locobot_1: last --from tnseditor
<Cheri703> if anyone hears anything about the lanyards, that'd be awesome :)
<canthus13> Cheri703: The only thing I've heard about them is that you're looking for them. :)
<Cheri703> :) I ask because a. I could do with another one, b. some of the reloco folks might want one/some
<Cheri703> I had two, but one got left behind at UDS with my one flash drive :( :(
<Cheri703> I have one on my keys, but I want one for my work ID
 * canthus13 could use another one, too. His is pretty dirty.
<gilbert> howdy :)
<gilbert> Cheri703: all the lanyards got scooped up
<Cheri703> ok, I figured :)
<Cheri703> thanks
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-09-18
<gilbert> good morning ohio!
<Cheri703> o/
<canthus13> good morning...
 * Cheri703 is attempting to relax
<Unit193> Howdy
<canthus13> Cheri703: How was the first week of work?
<Cheri703> alright, fairly meh, but ok :)
<Cheri703> ebike is awesome though :) haven't ridden it to work yet, but have done some errands
<canthus13> Cool. :)
<Cheri703> husband took his first ride on it a bit ago, he was like "THIS IS AWESOME!" and "I'm jealous" I said, "uhm, you have a car..." he was like, "oh...yeah"
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> Now you just need a solar panel to charge it. :)
<Cheri703> canthus13: yeah, I was actually looking to see if there were options for that
<Cheri703> but 36v is hard to find
<canthus13> 3 12 volt panels.
<canthus13> wired parallel.
<Cheri703> yeah...I dunno, I was reading something that seemed like it was harder than that
 * jrgifford waves
<Cheri703> grr, my computer has been dumb lately :(
<Cheri703> and hi jrgifford :)
<jrgifford> oh hey. :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-09-10
<thafreak> where is everyone
<paultag> here
<thafreak> it's been quiet for days
<thafreak> hey, mc-tagg-ert
<thafreak> so, I think my boss ok'd paying for OLF-I
<thafreak> So if I can get back to the office and access the cc, I should be coming down all day friday
<thafreak> and there's a key signing party friday night
<thafreak> you should take time out of your debian bug squashing to go
<paultag> :D
 * Unit193 is heavily watching and waiting for a debian bug to get fixed....
<paultag> Unit193: which bug?
<canthus13> All of them.
<Unit193> paultag: It's only an ITP - http://bugs.debian.org/648256
<paultag> wasn't think in debian a while ago?
<paultag> ah, I see
<paultag> well, gwolf is a DD, so I can't offer sponsorship or anything
<paultag> he's illaroud
<paultag> illarous*
<paultag> I giggled @ http://gwolf.org/content/curp-or-not-curp
<Unit193> Seemed like Leonel was going to take care of it, which would make sense as he works on Cherokee with Ubuntu.
<paultag> mmm
<Unit193> Sadly that means it is pulled from testing and unstable atm. :P
<paultag> and soon stable :)
<paultag> use nginx or lighttpd :)
<paultag> while you wait
<Unit193> I really should, rather than pull from stable. :p
<paultag> yeah :)
<paultag> there's a reason it's no longer shipping
<paultag> it's more likely then not because of a security issue
<paultag> which you should perhaps avoid :)
<Unit193> (Note, httpd hasn't exactly been open to the world, thus the testing of the stable cherokee on it)  Lightty is what I use on another computer, haven't used apache in a long time.
<paultag> nginx is nice for static content serving
<Unit193> gitphp, and image gallery now.
<paultag> yeah, php is a mess with !(apache2)
<Unit193> Functions with lightty and cherokee, just don't know how well or securely.
<paultag> functions
<paultag> but it has some troubles using php5 with fastcgi under some conditions
<paultag> simple scripts seem to work OK
<paultag> i've since bailed on PHP, but I remember scripts failing with lighttpd + php + fastcgi
<canthus13> paultag: >
<canthus13> (ORE INCONSISTENT THAN A POLITICAL CONVENTION>
<canthus13> (ORE INCONSISTENT THAN A POLITICAL CONVENTION>
<canthus13> ....
<paultag> haha lolwut
<canthus13> wow.
<canthus13> dunno. PuTTY freaked out.
<paultag> 16:24 <+CERNTHERS13> (ERE ERNCERNSERSTERNT THERN A PERLERTERCERL CERNVERNTERN>
<canthus13> that was awesome. :)
<paultag> totally :)
<thafreak> nginx + php5-fpm = awesomesauce...
<thafreak> well...as awesomesauce as php can be
<paultag> nginx + uwsgi = awesomesacuce
<thafreak> what's not awesomesauce...at all...f**king ALFRESCO
<thafreak> PIECE OF MONKEY SH*T!!!
<paultag> hahahahahaha
<thafreak> I've never wanted to quit over a damned piece of software SO MUCH before
<thafreak> I only ever seem to want to quit my job after being subjected to getting random java P.O.S. working on tomcat...
<thafreak> and I'm not talking about Point Of Sale either
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-09-11
<thafreak> uuuuuuuuuuuuuugggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh
<thafreak> F**K microsoft and their sh*tty office 365 crap
<thafreak> and while I'm at it, F**K my univ for switching to it
<paultag> ALFRESCO++
<thafreak> F**K that noise too
<thafreak> hey, speaking of paultag
<thafreak> so my boss was up for paying for me to go to the OLFI classes on friday before OLF
<paultag> :D
<thafreak> while some seem interesting, I'm thinking maybe I'd rather just go friday and hang out...maybe catch some of the BOF stuff
<thafreak> I also won't have to race down to cbus to get there by 8am
<thafreak> what's your take?
<paultag> I'll be down friday night
<paultag> so we can get drunk
<paultag> so there's that
<thafreak> well, that's a given
<paultag> brb, speaking of
<paultag> getting a bit drunk now
<paultag> toodles
<thafreak> well, do you think the classes are worth spending $350 of my boss' money?
<thafreak> eh, fsck it...i'm just paying for a t-shirt and spending friday drunk...
<thafreak> with a laptop
<thafreak> and maybe a raspberry pi...
<thafreak> and a big wifi antenae
<paultag> back
<paultag> do it friday dude
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-09-12
<paultag> Cheri703: loco conf-pack poke
<thafreak> paultag: imma be there friday...oh crap...wait...gotta get a hotel room...
<paultag> thafreak: tenach and me are in the hyatt
<paultag> and mathay
<Cheri703> paultag: no one has confirmed that they can sign for the booth yet! I don't feel comfortable doing it because a. I'm not even in the same city, b. I'm relying on maybe getting a ride from someone else to get there, and c. I have no idea what time I'd be arriving/leaving, so I don't feel comfortable taking responsibility for the booth :s
<Cheri703> I don't want to order the swag pack until we confirm the booth!
<paultag> we need someone to coord this stuf
<Cheri703> no word from itsafork or jacob from the mailing list, thinking about emailing them directly to ask
<Cheri703> maybe bioselement too
 * Cheri703 just pinged them on g+
<paultag> :)
<paultag> thank you Cheri703 :)
<Cheri703> ah fahnahlly got paaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiidddddddd
<paultag> :D
<paultag> \o/
<thafreak> I'm in drury...just cause I've always stayed with them
<Cheri703> yesssss before I even got out of bed I called and scheduled my haircut
<Cheri703> it is nice to open your bank account and seen 4 digits in front of the decimal point instead of the ONE digit that was there yesterday
<thafreak> so paultag we hittin the pre-party?
<paultag> on friday night?
<paultag> Cheri703: :D
<thafreak> what kinds of bug squashing will be going on too
<paultag> thafreak: shit tons
<Cheri703> *see, not nseen
<Cheri703> *seen
<Cheri703> bah
<thafreak> so, if I want to sign a message with my old key and my new key...
<thafreak> do I just sign and ascii armor the message, then take that output, and sign that whole thing too?
<paultag> yeah
<paultag> new key first
<thafreak> kk
<paultag> then old key, so you sign the new key with the old one
<thafreak> makes sense
<paultag> as well as actually sign the key in the DB
<thafreak> look for an email from me, doubly signed
<paultag> :)
<Cheri703> aaand now after buying the things I had planned and scheduling some transfers/payments, I have <$200 left >_>
<Cheri703> but that basically has EVERYTHING paid for the month for me
<paultag> \o/
<thafreak> they're drywalling my basement now...
<thafreak> there's a network jack, and an outlet in the ceiling :)
<thafreak> cause, why the hell not
<thafreak> i ran an extra cable over by the sump-pump too...cause, what the hell...maybe I'll be able to monitor it from the net some day
 * thafreak thinks maybe I went a little overboard with the cat5....
<canthus13> cat5? Meh. why not 6e?
<thafreak> it was too expensive....i already had crap tons of 5e
<thafreak> and it's 6a...not 6e :-P
<thafreak> i could have gone cat 7a too
<thafreak> if I was a bazzillionare
<thafreak> plus there's no point
<thafreak> I don't forsee 10gbe being cheap enough in the time I'll still be at this house
<thafreak> and 1gbe works fine over cat5e...so....
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> I may be buying a house soon.. if I can find out why nobody wants it.  It's been up for auction twice, last opening bid was 1000 bucks.  Now it's up on the forfeit auction... There's no leins against it, Looking in the windows doesn't reveal anything unusual.
<thafreak> I take it, it's over by you?
<thafreak> since you looked in the windows...:)
<thafreak> it's probably just the economy...
<thafreak> I think certain housing markets no one wants to buy anything
<thafreak> OR it could be haunted
<thafreak> or have a weird smell
<thafreak> or both
<canthus13> It had 30k in back taxes against it... and I'm not sure if those would be abated when someone purchases at a sheriff's auction. they are at a forfeited land auction, though.
<thafreak> or maybe it has a portal to an alternate universe in the basement, and evil gnomes regularly come through and steal silverwear and underwear...
<thafreak> anything that ends in wear or ware
<canthus13> heh.
<canthus13> malwear.
<thafreak> that's how you would defeat them
<thafreak> trick them into stealing malware
<thafreak> infect their alien computers with a virus...written on a mac...
<canthus13> It's a decent house... if you can see past the jungle of a yard.
<dzho> one expects the taxes would need to be paid, and that's why folks aren't bothering
<canthus13> I'm not sure. The wording is rather odd.
<dzho> but then, I wouldn't rule out mold or bugs or vermin infestation either
<dzho> s/ or / or other /
<dzho> if the yard has been let go, who knows how the rest of it has fared
<thafreak> i'm still leaning towards evil alternate universe gnomes...
<canthus13> Now I'm even more confused.
<canthus13> dzho: Looking into it, it doesn't look bad. the side door was unlocked so I poked my head inside, didn't smell anything...
<canthus13> But yeah. Just called the sheriff's office and any taxes over the sale amount would be abated... so now I'm even more confused.
<canthus13> Other than haunting or possible brain splatters in one of the rooms I couldn't see, I can't find a problem.
<canthus13> The garage is huge and has a finished(or finishable) loft... I want it, but I'm afraid of what I might not have found.
<canthus13> there's an awful lot of stuff laying around.. someone moved out in a hurry. (not like crackhouse stuff.. more like normal stuff left over when someone up and packed up really quick.)
<dzho> when they say the taxes would be abated, do they mean back taxes, or taxes going forward, or both?
<canthus13> back taxes.
<canthus13> the property taxes are semi-steep, but it's a rather large lot. (1700 bucks a year)
<canthus13> ..which is higher than my dad's property taxes on a house twice the value. :/
<thafreak> can you get it inspected first, or not since it's an auction?
<dzho> man, I'd love to pay 1700 on our house
<canthus13> Can't inspect inside.
<canthus13> Toledo property taxes aren't too bad all things considered.
<thafreak> i meant have an inspecter go out...like you normally do during home buying
<canthus13> Nope.
<thafreak> ah...tough one...
<dzho> weird
<canthus13> Can only do a visual outside inspection... I broke a few laws wandering around the property, most likely.
<canthus13> Entering the property without permission of the owners and/or occupants is punishable by fines, jail, public flogging...
<thafreak> we won't tell anyone
<thafreak> just hope the law doesn't monitor #ubuntu-us-oh
<thafreak> but if they did, I'm sure paultag would have been in jail years ago
<thafreak> or at least oda would be
<paultag> yep
<canthus13> oda would be the reason for monitoring in the first place.
<thafreak> maybe that's wy we haven't seen him in months
<paultag> he was here shortly ago
<thafreak> I wonder when my boss will realize that the question "Maybe some one wrote an open source add on/extension/plugin to modify this project EXACTLY the way we want it modified" always has the same answer
<thafreak> NO
<paultag> perhaps
<paultag> alfresco
<thafreak> i don't think she'll ever catch on
<thafreak> "no problem, let me waste hours/days searching for an add on/extension/plugin..."
<thafreak> yes, alfresco is a pile of sh*t
<thafreak> and I'm apparently an alfresco dev now...or at the least my boss thinks I am...
<paultag> hahaha
<thafreak> I need to stop making her think I can do anything...
<thafreak> I mean I try...I tell her plenty "I have no idea"
<thafreak> but then she anoys the sh*t out of me until I give up and figure it out...
<thafreak> like fsck'in alfresco
<paultag> https://twitter.com/Bill_Nye_tho
<paultag> "durrrr hey bill nye i dont know shit about cacti whats the biggest one" its the saguaro homie its 20 m tall
<paultag> how tight is it that cactus grow in deserts but also u can have one in ur house
 * canthus13 stabs paultag with a u.
<paultag> :)
 * thafreak stabs canthus13 with a w
<thafreak> double the u...for extra stabbing
<thafreak> +20 stabitude
<thafreak> 5% bonus stabocity
<canthus13> -45 lack of proficiency penalty.
<Cheri703> would I be a terrible person if I locked my husband's computer out of any internet access OTHER than job sites or rental listings?
<Cheri703> i.e. no netflix or games
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> throttle him to 128k.
<Cheri703> contemplated it >_>
<canthus13> No games, no netflix, only websites. :)
 * Cheri703 could set up QoS on the new router...
<canthus13> "Dunno... that's odd. Mebbe someone's trying to tell you something."
<Cheri703> so far haven't needed to because our speed is better with it overall
<Cheri703> heh
 * canthus13 nods.
<Cheri703> "perhaps your computer is unhappy here and would like to have a new home"
<canthus13> I'm considering it, just to cut back the kids' minecraft. :P
<stlsaint> canthus13: you in ohio too?
<canthus13> yep
<stlsaint> cool
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-09-13
<Cheri703> we have a table!
<paultag> :D
<Cheri703> conference pack will be ordered today (or as soon as I get itsafork's physical address)
<paultag> Cheri703: let's get on getting stuff set up, I told laura I'd get her taffy if she gets us hooked up
<Cheri703> also getting some UW swag sent up as well
<paultag> so I'm out a box of taffy
<Cheri703> nice
<Cheri703> heh
<paultag> :)
<paultag> alright, let's rock and roll
<paultag> :)
<Cheri703> isn't the Michigan LoCo team going to represent too?
<paultag> Cheri703: let's e-fax them back
<paultag> someone came by
<Cheri703> wasn't that what stlsaint said?
<paultag> can't remember who it was
<Cheri703> maybe?
<Cheri703> I forget who
<paultag> Cheri703: just popped over
 * Cheri703 is going to put that in the swag request
<paultag> Cheri703: told the MI folks what was up and to talk with you
<Cheri703> k
<thafreak> it was the one guy who does coffee house coder meetings in detroit I think
<thafreak> mitechie
<thafreak> great, now I just need to prevent my self from hovering around the loco booth for another year
<thafreak> I'll leave some cards instead
 * thafreak hopes to get some generic cards printed w/gpg info
<thafreak> OOOOOOHHHHHH
<thafreak> can we have a signup sheet
<thafreak> with different re-loco areas
<thafreak> I think some people want to be contacted, but don't seem to want to sign up for the ML
<snap-l> Hello
<snap-l> A little paultag birdie mentioned OLF might have a booth this year featuring Ubuntu folks. :)
<thafreak> it would seem so
<thafreak> Cheri703 has more of the details...I think she's been spearheading the effort
<thafreak> paultag: ok, so say I have a public key in a file...maybe some one emailed it to me, or i fetched it from a url
<thafreak> can I print the fingerprint of it without importing it?
<snap-l> Cheri703: Would you send those details to craig@decafbad.net? I'm going to see if we can drum up some Ubuntu Michigan folks to help with it if you're interested.
<paultag> :)
<paultag> thafreak: :)
<paultag> thafreak: I don't think so
<paultag> thafreak: you can import to a new keyring
<paultag> and disregard that after
<thafreak> hmm...kinda figured
 * Cheri703 is back
<Cheri703> I don't know that we have *details* per se, but we will have a booth, and if itsafork ever sends me his phone number, I can order the conference pack :/ I might just send it with MY phone number and tell them I'll get his soon.
<Cheri703> went ahead and sent the order to shipit
<snap-l> Any information is good at this point
<snap-l> at least we can try to get some folks to help stand behind it
<Cheri703> I emailed you (at least...the address you gave)
<paultag> can't promise much right now, but I'll do my best to make sure we have booze
<canthus13> paultag: gonna hit up nagios?
<paultag> canthus13: yee
<canthus13> Oh yay! My cash has been approved!! Your email has been approved 1,790,860GBP send Name, ID, Address & Phone number to Mr Lexington via email lexingtonmich101@yahoo.cn
<canthus13> I love reading my spam sometimes.. :)
<paultag> :D
<canthus13> gmail has decided that linux journal emails are spam.
<thafreak> i love stacked fuse filesystems...
<paultag> thafreak++
<thafreak> so, I'm currently loving s3ql...
<thafreak> I'm trying out mounting s3ql on top of a folder in my dropbox folder...
<thafreak> and now i'm using unison to sync to it...
<thafreak> my machine is grinding.... :)
<thafreak> I can litterally hear it compressing encrypting and deduping stuff...
<thafreak> door2door democrat came to my door...
<thafreak> asked what issues I care about
<thafreak> I said internet privacy and cyber security
<thafreak> I don't think she new what to say
<thafreak> "Um ok...I support obama because he supports middle class..." blah blah blah
<Cheri703> Conference pack and CDs are officially ordered.
<paultag> :D
<canthus13> thafreak: Yay electionbots.
<thafreak> if that was a bot...wow, they've made some improvements...
<thafreak> cylons must be getting good
<canthus13> thafreak: right, but it was rather easy to break her programming.
<paultag> SO MUCH SWAG GOING ON RIGHT NOW
<paultag> I'm broverwhelmed with stuff right now
<canthus13> I eh?
<paultag> BROVERWHELMED
<Cheri703> eye a
<Cheri703> ermahgerd it
<paultag> BRERVERWHERLMAHD
<Cheri703> "I know you can be overwhelmed, and I know you can be underwhelmed, but can you ever just be...whelmed?"
<Cheri703> paultag: I think brerverwherlmahd should be your official status pretty much anywhere you have a status
<paultag> totally
<paultag> holy shit guide
<paultag> Debian GNU/Illumos
<dzho> oh, the open solaris fork
<paultag> http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.debian.devel.general/176726
<dzho> so, that's still ticking along?
<paultag> yeah!
<paultag> someone just got it working with Debian
<paultag> they have their own thing
<paultag> but it sucks
<paultag> so someone turned it into another Debian hack
<paultag> bloody great
<dzho> yeah, that could be pretty awesmoe
<dzho> a kernel you can get ZFS on without having to hack it together yourself
<paultag> Debian GNU/Linux, Debian GNU/kFreeBSD, Debian GNU/HURD and Debian GNU/Illumos
<paultag> that's pretty awesome.
<dzho> haha, hurd
<canthus13> dzho: do they even have usage statistics outside the devs for hurd?
<dzho> canthus13: I have no idea.
<paultag> canthus13: their website runs hurd
<canthus13> paultag: Doesn't make much sense to write an entire OS jsut to run one website. :(
<paultag> y'rly
<dzho> I had what I thought was a pretty good comparison the other day, in terms of free software history.
<dzho> speaking of the hurd, as we are
<dzho> back in the day, RMS gave himself permission to use proprietary stuff to help build free stuff, because you have to start somewhere
<dzho> and, so, they got most of the Unix userland replaced, and it was good.
<dzho> but, they got stuck on the kernel, because hurd
<dzho> and the thing is, they were working on all thise proper Unix hardwared.
<dzho> hardware.
<dzho> anyway, from way out in leftist field comes Linus with his kernel.
<dzho> and, with a bit of work, it all comes together to what we have today.
<dzho> nowadays, we've got this situation with the free kernel on Android, and some free apps aggregated through F-droid
<dzho> but again, several of your harder-core freetards (and I use that term with love, now, since I am one) are avoiding mobile hardware because it is insufficiently free.
<dzho> and I say "again" because in each case, you've got "serious" folks sort of dissing the popular, cheaply and widely available hardware.
<paultag> yar
<paultag> ← freetard, as well
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-09-14
<thafreak> how long does vista print usually take...when they say 14 days is it 14 business days?
<jrgifford> thafreak: 14 business days
<jrgifford> or shipping days
<jrgifford> i had to wait an effective 3 weeks before i got mine.
<jrgifford> paultag: sunlight has nice android apps.
<paultag> jrgifford: thanks!
<jrgifford> was starting to wish I had moved to android sooner.
<jrgifford> paultag: even on a tablet they look good, and afaik none of them are designed for a tablet, right?
<paultag> jrgifford: we made sure the layouts were ractive
<jrgifford> paultag: ah, gotcha.
<paultag> jrgifford: they handle landscape / port with the same code, so it just adapts to what it sees
<paultag> some hot code in there
<jrgifford> so are they really just an HTML frame, or are they native?
<paultag> native
<jrgifford> </end stupid questions i could the answers to by looking on github>
<paultag> 100% native
<paultag> nah, fire away
<paultag> jrgifford: https://github.com/sunlightlabs/congress ← code if you care to play with it
<paultag> but I'm happy to answer questions, I reviewed some of it
<paultag> (going to fork it for Open States shortly)
<jrgifford> LOL. nice one - http://politwoops.sunlightfoundation.com/
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> that's one of my favs
<paultag> I tweeted a good one last weekend
<paultag> jrgifford: http://politwoops.sunlightfoundation.com/tweet/241374356276645888
<paultag> Nothing like 80's coke addicted James Brown to close out a Republican convention #GOPconvention
<jrgifford> http://publicmarkup.org/ - like github but for congress, but not?
<jrgifford> hahahah. nice one. :D
<paultag> oh lordy, http://publicmarkup.org/
<paultag> people can comment on legislation, etc
<jrgifford> so it's almost like open congress/govtrack, but not?
<paultag> lotta crazies
<paultag> it uses govtrack
<paultag> but it lets people comment on important bills
<paultag> it's largely defunct
<jrgifford> oh i'm sure. but there has *got* to be some people who ocassionally make sense. ;)
<paultag> http://publicmarkup.org/bill/superpac-act/3/301/#comments_start
<paultag> SO MUCH SPAM
<paultag> ok, wow, that's bad
<paultag> yeah that site is old
<paultag> jrgifford: anything with our old logo is defunct these days
<jrgifford> paultag: fair enough
<jrgifford> i need me a disaster recovery plan bro!
<paultag> :)
<paultag> brb, top gear
<jrgifford> upwardly.us is pretty interesting. says i should move to boulder, CO, or ann arbor. not bad. i'll stick with cleveland, thanks though. :)
<thafreak> my new disaster recovery plan...dump everything to removable disks, keep them stored in anti-shock carrying cases
<thafreak> dump copies of those disks to amazon glacier periodically
<canthus13> Whee.. Someone from china has connected to my MOO several times.  They never actually created an account.. I assume they were rather confused as to what it was. (And why the heck were they connecting to a random IP on 8888 anyway?)
<snap-l> canthus13: MIght just be a random probe.
<canthus13> snap-l: the same IP logged in 6 or 8 times. Never got past the login screen.
<canthus13> Besides.. port 8888 isn't exactly a commonly probed port.
<paultag> challah alle
<paultag> canthus13: hahaha, awesome.
<dzho> http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2205462/idf-intel-says-clover-trail-will-not-work-with-linux
<dzho> so, is that "Linux" as in GNU/Linux or is that as in, the kernel that powers Android?
<snap-l> I'd hope Intel isn't that short-sighted.
<snap-l> I'd rather believe shoddy reporting than Intel putting artificial barriers on a chip
<paultag> SAN FRANCISCO: CHIPMAKER Intel has confirmed that it will not provide support for Linux on its Clover Trail Atom chip.
<paultag> when have they ever?
<snap-l> And if they don't support Linux, there's less of an onus for folks who know better to buy them
<dzho> http://www.intel.com/cd/channel/reseller/asmo-na/eng/products/linux/feature/279817.htm haha Mandriva
<snap-l> Making a pariah is a perfectly valid business decision
<thafreak> looks like I'll be sticking with AMD cpus then
<thafreak> not that I was planning on buying any intels anyway...well I may have bought an atom in the near future
<thafreak> guess it will be an amd fusion instead
<thafreak> is it just me, or does it seem sad that Micro$oft needs all this help from various vendors to even have a chance with it's phone and tablet ventures?
<thafreak> First they get nokia to ditch linux...now intel is making a chip just for them...
<canthus13> seems to me like Intel isn't much into the tablet market anyway..
<thafreak> yeah, but I think they wish they were
<thafreak> I think arm chaps their asses
<thafreak> I'm thinking they wish they would have bought arm out back in the day
<canthus13> ...and they're too proud to license the manufacturing rights from ARM. :)
<thafreak> http://gigaom.com/cloud/open-source-champ-mark-shuttleworth-invests-1m-ceph-storage-startup/
<thafreak> good news for ceph...
<thafreak> the backend part of which, the rados storage nodes...are really easy to set up
<thafreak> which is a nice change from most clustered things
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-09-15
<thafreak> can anyone guess as to why external usb3.0 drives cost less than bare internal sata 2 drives
<thafreak> at least the 2TB ones are
<thafreak> you can get an external seagate for like $109, but the cheapest bare internal drive is a samsung for $119
<canthus13> DUnno. what are the specs on the drive.
<thafreak> 1Tb drives, bare drives are much cheaper
<thafreak> I dunno specs, I was just sorting by price :/
<canthus13> odd.
<thafreak> i know
<thafreak> must just be the market right now
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-09-16
<paultag> gilbert: ping
<paultag> gilbert: what's up, you still up for some OLF hacking?
<thafreak> anyone going to the key signing party friday night before OLF?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-09-09
<jrgifford> skellat: ok, so if you can get that to me, i can find a way to fax it to them
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | OLF DETAILS: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-ohio/2504-ubucon-at-ohio-linux-fest-2013/
<Derath-Srvr> :P
<Derath-Srvr> Well, bought my Professional ticket for OLF this weekend :)
<Unit193> jrgifford: jrgiffo1-17 joining #ubuntu, I think you're workin' on a botnet. ;)
<jrgifford> Unit193: not me. ;P
<Unit193> Couldn't resist. :D
<jrgifford> Unit193: yeah, so some dude copied my irrsi config.
<jrgifford> it's rather annoying.
<Unit193> http://askubuntu.com/questions/61549/how-do-i-configure-irssi/61553#61553  Mhmm, yep.
<jenni> https://j.mp/1ewPlUC
<yano> you should use WeeChat instead :D
<Unit193> Nooooo, irssi is great. :D
<yano> nnnooooo
<yano> WeeChat is better :D
<Unit193> Tmux+weechat vs screen+irssi. :P
<Unit193> I'm still interested in what'll become of http://svn.irssi.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/irssi?view=revision&revision=5224
<jenni> [ [irssi] Revision 5224 ] - https://j.mp/1ewRjEL
<thafreak> tmux is killing my raspberry pi
<thafreak> orperhaps it's byobu
<yano> i do use tmux+weechat :D
<thafreak> so does anyone know how to configure tmux to use the same keybindings as byobu does?
<thafreak> i tried switching to plain tmux, but now I have to re-learn all the key mappings :(
<yano> i've never used byobu
<Unit193> byobu uses tmux, and I don't know their mappings.  I used tmux with somewhat the bindings of screen for a while, but things just weren't really right.
<thafreak> yeah, I had to switch back to screen for the one machine
<thafreak> I think in my one lxc container, byobu had the load up to like 50
<thafreak> stupid byobu-status or something
<jrgifford> I <3 byobu
<jrgifford> it doesn't kill my pi
<jrgifford> it's generally whatever i'm doing inside it that kills it.
<Unit193> tmux for me never worked except for a cent machine.  Always would scroll half the screen, while leaving the other half where it was until scrolling the other direction.
<Unit193> http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/screen.git/commit/?id=d94037c08a6dd30845b27cd76d99663e06aaabb2 might fix my only reason to use it too.
<jenni> [ screen.git - screen ] - https://j.mp/1akXpoT
<thafreak> on my pi, the tmux process is eating like 30% cpu constantly
<yano> yano      7489  2.0  3.7 475704 281640 pts/3   Sl+  Sep08  37:19  |   \_ weechat-curses
<yano> i might abuse WeeChat
<Unit193> USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND unit193   4834  0.5  1.4  62940 15020 pts/9    Sl+  May07 1021:27 irssi  I know what you mean.
<Unit193> unit193   2760  0.4  0.2 243192 38276 pts/11   S+   Aug30  58:11 irssi
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-09-10
<paultag> gilberttttttttttttttt
<paultag> gilbert: wine's broken on me
<paultag> what did you dooo :)
<paultag> $ dpkg -L wine64-bin |grep /usr/bin/
<paultag> $
<paultag> [tag@leliel:~][12:31 PM]$ wine
<paultag> The program 'wine' is currently not installed.  To run 'wine' please ask your administrator to install the package 'wine64-bin'
<paultag> wine: command not found
<paultag> [tag@leliel:~][12:33 PM]$ dpkg -l | grep wine64-bin
<paultag> ii  wine64-bin                                                  1.5.30-2                           amd64        Windows API implementation - binary loader
<paultag> [tag@leliel:~][12:33 PM]$
<paultag> gilbert: I'm sober as a clown and I can't get any wine :)
<paultag> Oh wait
<paultag> this version isn't in unstable
<paultag> wth
<Unit193> :D
<paultag> Ah, I see. D'oh :)
<paultag> user error!
<Unit193> Also, wouldn't think you'd be one to use it.
<paultag> Unit193: I'm usually not, but I need to reverse engineer some usb keyboard drivers
<paultag> hoping I can get away with wine
<paultag> I have a lot of razr kit and I can't configure it
<thafreak> paultag: obviously you need to contact your administrator as the error states...
<paultag> :)
<canthus13> paultag: I'd fire your admin.
<Unit193> As in, literally, set him on fire.
<paultag> hahahahahaha
<skellat> I do strongly advise folks thinking about registering at the door for Ohio Linux Fest to remember to at least bring $5 with them.  You'll need that to get in now...
 * dzho registered just today
 * thafreak registered like last week
 * thafreak is kinda upset that they no longer have t-shirts at OLF
<thafreak> What is OLF coming to? The last couple of years, it's really gone down hill
<thafreak> from my perspective at least
<dzho> but wtf red roof inn, I enter my dates into their web site and ask it to check availability, and it takes me to the main google search page?
<yano> do you have https everywhere installed?
<yano> google doesn't like https everywhere on some parts of its site
<dzho> I don't.
<dzho> but that's just it, I'm not trying to use google at all
<dzho> redroof.com
<dzho> does it with firefox and with epiphany
<thafreak> seems to work on chrome
<skellat> jrgifford: Is the paperwork taken care of?
<jrgifford> skellat: yup
<jrgifford> all done
<skellat> jrgifford: Good.  I need to follow up with Mr. Bacon then.
<skellat> Eventually I'll get a confirm from the OLF folks that the table is safe & secure THIS TIME
<jrgifford> skellat: yay
<skellat> I'm still trying to figure out which sponsors OLF lost year-on-year between 2012 & 2013 as it is.  That by itself is worrisome.
<skellat> The basic gist of the drop-in keysigning boils down to this: E-mail me your name & key fingerprint so I have an idea you're coming, print out my key fingerprint and your fingerprint according to directions yet to be e-mailed, see me at the table Saturday, show me photo ID and your shirt, I check you off and you check me off as being actually existing.  One everything is done I post via the e-mail list a scan of my check-off sheet so you know w
<skellat> s/your shirt/your key fingerprint/
<jenni> skellat meant to say: The basic gist of the drop-in keysigning boils down to this: E-mail me your name & key fingerprint so I have an idea you're coming, print out my key fingerprint and your fingerprint according to directions yet to be e-mailed, see me at the table Saturday, show me photo ID and your key fingerprint, I check you off and you check me off as being actually existing.  One everything is done I post via the e-mail list a scan of my check
 * skellat wanders off to seek a drink
<jrgifford> skellat: yeah, it's been weird.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-09-11
<belkinsa> Do you guys still do the month in-person Ubuntu meets?
<belkinsa> monthly*
<Unit193> My area doesn't, not sure about Cinci.
<paultag> We used to do Ubuntu hours
<paultag> in fact, we had one of the first Ubuntu hours
<belkinsa> I remember those in 2009, but I never went to one.
<paultag> yeah
<paultag> good times
<paultag> we used to have them for every ReLoCo
<paultag> so we'd have 4 a month
<belkinsa> Why did they stop?  Not enough folks?
<paultag> people got busy
<paultag> I left town, etc
<belkinsa> I see, and a bit figured that out.
<paultag> (I ran the Cleveland one)
<belkinsa> I see.
<paultag> 2now we have a weekly thing in Boston
<paultag> but it's not an Ubuntu thing
<paultag> but it's a F/OSS sorta-Debian thing
<belkinsa> I see.
<paultag> BRB hacking USB drivers
<jrgifford> paultag: yeah, and i'm busy. :(
<jrgifford> i'm hoping that turning 18 and suddenly having control of my schedule will loosen things enough that I can start having those again.
<belkinsa> What city though?
<jrgifford> cleveland
<belkinsa> Okay.
<belkinsa> I may try for Cinci or find the person who once ran them.
<paultag> belkinsa: are you moving to Ohio?
 * skellat wanders in to take a peek at the ZNC playback when he should instead be doing his recertification course for Precinct Election Officer
 * skellat is recertified to conduct elections again
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<Unit193> And a hot one. :/
<thafreak> it was before i got to work
<skellat> .wx 44004
<jenni> Cover: Scattered, Temp: 80.6°F (27°C), Dew Point: 71.6°F (22°C), Pressure: 30.15in (1018mb), Wind: Gentle breeze 9kt (↑) - KYNG 13:51Z
<thafreak> My office is a meat locker
 * Unit193 loves cold. :D
<thafreak> until your hands can't type
<skellat> We were having area-wide brown outs yesterday with the heat
 * thafreak has to go to the bathroom to wash his hands just to warm them up enough to type again
<Unit193> Yeah, that's generally a problem, but takes a bit to get ot that point for me.
<jenni> oh baby
<Unit193> thafreak!
<skellat> And apparently it takes very little to stimulate jenni
<Unit193> jrgifford: Hah, having fun with Pici? :D
<thafreak> har har...who's got their hand up jenni's ....you know
 * Unit193 points at <redacted>
<thafreak> Anyone play with aufs and lxc?
<skellat> Only time I encounter aufs is when I've booted a Puppy Linux disc
<yano> this is the code for jenni's oh baby thingy: !http://git.io/OSeVRA
<jrgifford> Unit193: something like that.
<Unit193> (I linked him to the askubuntu thread.)
<Unit193> Also, I must ask, does Castro do anything but troll askubuntu all day editing _every_ post??  Geeeez.
<skellat> Unit193: Come to UbuCon Friday and you can ask him in person!
<thafreak> yes, that is all he does...that and blog about juju
<thafreak> nothing like getting an email from an 18 year old where they start off by calling you Mr. to make you feel old
<Unit193> Mr Freak.
<thafreak> nice
<thafreak> real classy
<paultag> hahahaha
<paultag> Mr. Tagliamonte  ; never gets old
<Unit193> Mine isn't bad, when they can actually say it right, so never.
<jrgifford> Unit193: castro doesn't do anything else.
<Unit193> Sure seemed like it.
<paultag> jorge?
<paultag> isn't he jujuguy
<jrgifford> yeah
<dzho> it always makes me uncomfortable, because invariable they want to say Dr. Dzho, even when the degree isn't relevant.  afaict, "Dr." is only appropriate for informal address.
<dzho> then, I have a coworker who calls all the PhD's we work with "professor" even if they're just instructors or junior faculty or whatever.
<dzho> because "Dr." means "physician" to her, and her daddy was one.
<jrgifford> I know a guy who has his PhD, and he really dislikes being introduced as "Dr. so and so".
<paultag> I know a bunch of people like that
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-09-12
<dzho> skellat: did you ever line up a projector?
<skellat> dzho: Projector available to us via System76 thankfully.
 * skellat had to duck over into NW Pennsylvania for a while and then had a MATR board meeting in Geneva to attend to
<dzho> good
<thafreak> dzho: I had a prof in college (a real a$$ by the way) who insisted that physicians weren't doctors
<thafreak> he was a doctor...physicians were physicians
<thafreak> he taught ethics...
<thafreak> i think i hated that class more than any other class i ever took
<thafreak> even more than art history 1 and advanced algorithms, where the prof basically told us all we were dumb
<thafreak> or not dumb, but poorly educated
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-09-13
<Unit193> BiosElement: Howdy.
<BiosElement> Hey Unit193, How's it going?
<Unit193> Working on something, trying to get it the way I'd like.
<Unit193> You?
<BiosElement> Ahh, doing some updates to my poor laptop, doing some distro/package testing as well. >.>
<Unit193> Heh, any interesting?
<Unit193> Don't think I will be able to, in a nice way.
<BiosElement> Ah at this point, most of them are a mess but I gotta say, Gnome3 is mighty attractive from my bit of testing.
<Unit193> Hey, whatever floats your boat.
<BiosElement> Hah It's not terribly popular and I can see why, but I think they've finally addressed the biggest issues people had.
<BiosElement> Besides that it's not gnome2 of course :P
<Unit193> Eh, I don't like Gnome2 or 3, so doesn't really matter to me.  Thing I don't like, they seem to not care about anyone else but themselves, not even the Gnome community.
<BiosElement> Odd, because that's the feel I get too.
<BiosElement> Probably totally unfair but I've always seen the Gnome folks as a bit detached from the community.
<Unit193> They seem to like to do stuff in spite of it.
 * Unit193 Xfce user.
<BiosElement> I'm still running Unity on two systems, although I'm probably about to install Fedora on the laptop since I think I probably just borked my Ubuntu install anyway and I need to repartition the drive.
<BiosElement> Anyone happen to be awake at this hour? ^_^
<paultag> Yep
<paultag> been up since 7:00 :)
<paultag> just not on IRC :>
<jrgifford> BiosElement: howdy
<thafreak> anyone down at ubucon?
<drkokandy> I am here at UbuCon
<thafreak> hows it going there?
<drkokandy> got about 20 here now for Jon Buckley's talk
<BiosElement> Hah I was going to be there as well but I got kept up all night tracking down a pretty screwed up security issue with Gnome. :/
<drkokandy> Security issues :-(
<paultag> \o/
<BiosElement> Yeah, funny thing that, you have to care about security to have any. >.<
<paultag> security issues!
<BiosElement> Always exciting. :P
<drkokandy> audience has been growing throughout the day
<BiosElement> Glad to hear it was a success, I wish I could have been there. ^_^
<Unit193> But I end up going to a funeral instead.
<BiosElement> Ugh, sorry to hear that Unit193. :/
<Unit193> Wasn't mine.
<BiosElement> Ahh >.<
<Unit193> At least nobody related, that's next month.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-09-14
<belkinsa> Is the ReCo leader for the Butler county still active?
<canthus13> there's a reloco for butler county?
<belkinsa> Based on the wiki page, yes.
<canthus13> huh.
<canthus13> I'm the reloco lead for Toledo... but there's no reloco here. :P
<belkinsa> I think the idea might be dead.
<canthus13> yeah... kinda.
<belkinsa> (I think the wiki pages need to updated)
<Unit193> Delete all the things!
<Unit193> Hrm, TheErk may be alive somewhere.
<skellat> As I have noted separately via e-mail, there will be no keysigning effort on Saturday.  Sometimes you just run out of hours in the day to pull things together.
<skellat> UbuCon went well and I hope to see everybody who can show up tomorrow at the Ubuntu Ohio table.
<Unit193> Hope anyone that does make it has fun.
<belkinsa> Yes.  I send my wishes too.
<dzho> I was wondering into and out of the ubucon room yesterday.
<dzho> was torn between the ceph+openstack talk and jorge's but ended up staying in his because, well, entertaining
<dzho> anyway, I'm going to be sporting the RUN GCC shirt so, if you see it, say "hi"
<skellat> For those in the area of OLF today...keeping a WiFi connection is a bit perilous to say the least.  I'll not be able to stay on IRC but you'll be able to find me in the exhibition area.
<belkinsa> Does anyone know if the team "Ubuntu Brainstorm" is active?
<belkinsa> Never mind, got my answer
<drkokandy> Jono Bacon talk starting in 3 minutes. anyone in IRC-land want me to try to post what he talks about
<drkokandy> ?
<belkinsa> Sure.
<drkokandy> About to get started
<drkokandy> Introducing himself, background on what he does at Canonical
<drkokandy> Jorge Castro is also here and will give a talk on Juju later today
<drkokandy> Book on The Art of Community available as an ebook from O'Reilly
<drkokandy> Unlike last time, there will be no nudity in the presentation
<belkinsa> He did?  Lol.
<drkokandy> Frequently we hear "This is the year of the Linux desktop"
<drkokandy> Apparently last time he had someone moon the audience
<belkinsa> Oh.
<belkinsa> Will these talks be online?
<drkokandy> they're being recorded, but the last ones I've seen posted online are from circa 2008
<belkinsa> Okay, thank you.
<drkokandy> "Year of the Linux Desktop" is about getting over the hurdle of adoption
<drkokandy> Moving to a convergent future with Ubuntu - TV, Computer, Tablet, Phone, Server
<drkokandy> talking about building Ubuntu for "beige box" computers - foundations of building something really good was there even if Ubuntu was "crap" in those days (retrospectively)
<drkokandy> Back then, Canonical was building toward the server, but as an afterthought
<drkokandy> Today we will be talking mostly about client-side
<drkokandy> As community grew, with UDS every 6 months. products started changing. Had more identity to it - recognizeably Ubuntu
<drkokandy> Around the time of the brown-themed Ubuntu, their goal was to become the choice of the Linux enthusiast. Problem was the chasm of gap from being a choice for Early Adopters to get the "Early Majority " to use Ubuntu - people like Jono's mom, etc
<drkokandy> For Jono, freedom means nothing if people can't USE the software - real free software should be accessible to everyone, even non-tech-savvy people. That's when technology REALLy enables people
<drkokandy> To do this, Jono's team needed to challenge themselves
<drkokandy> Design, marketing, sales - all these pieces needed to come together
<drkokandy> Around this time, thought changed from "the Ubuntu project" to thinking about it as "the Ubuntu PRODUCT" - simplifying, etc
<drkokandy> building something for general purpose use
<drkokandy> The Ubuntu philosophy drives the way forward
<drkokandy> Referencing this - http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/our-philosophy
<jenni> [ Our Philosophy | About Ubuntu | Ubuntu ] - https://j.mp/165IoU1
<drkokandy> at UDS in Orlando, going over one design on all platforms.
<drkokandy> Not just on the desktop
<drkokandy> First platform shown off was TV in Las Vegas in CES
<drkokandy> demonstrating how the TV still looked like Ubuntu - similar design principles, launcher, colors, etc
<drkokandy> 2nd, Ubuntu for Android - Dock an Android phone, boot full Ubuntu desktop
<drkokandy> The entire Debian archive will run on an ARM chip through Ubuntu for Android? (this is news to me)
<drkokandy> Ubuntu phone was the last platform announced - incredible amounts of interest in Ubuntu Phone
<drkokandy> Offering to show off his phone later
<drkokandy> David & Goliath picture - how will you go up against Apple and Android? But just a few years before it had been "How will Apple go up against Blackberry and Nokia?"
<drkokandy> Ubuntu community much more open than Android community - can take months & months to get a patch into Android
<drkokandy> Finally, announced the tablet
<drkokandy> Not JUST that they have different UIs, but also that it's the same code framework - same packaging, same base code, same app groups etc
<drkokandy> Connected through Ubuntu One storage to sync from cloud to phone to computer and TV, etc
<drkokandy> Video of the Ubuntu phone
<drkokandy> I think I've seen this video before - don't think it's new
<drkokandy> 95% of what was demoed in the video is already ready. Works now
<drkokandy> Going over phone features
<drkokandy> Attractive & personal first glance
<drkokandy> No buttons needed - using the edges to swipe in
<drkokandy> this is good for manufacturers who want a low bill of materials, because buttons cost money
<drkokandy> Going over all swiping options - too quickly to type
<belkinsa> That's going to be hard to get used to, swiping on the sides not any bottons.
<belkinsa> buttons*
<drkokandy> yeah
<drkokandy> seems like it wouldn't take too long to get used to - the side that you swipe in from is significant
<belkinsa> Though the new version of Android has it.
<drkokandy> true
<drkokandy> this goes over most of the swipe options - http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/design - although he had a handy infographic I wish I'd taken a snapshot of
<jenni> [ Design and user experience | Ubuntu for phones | Ubuntu ] - https://j.mp/14PuSsp
<drkokandy> Daily images - can flash the image on a Galaxy Nexus or Nexus 4 device
<drkokandy> Not everything is working - but get all the updates
<drkokandy> Over-the-Air
<belkinsa> That's good.
<drkokandy> set up a forum on XDA Developers, and had 1500 posts within 2 days
<drkokandy> (for Ubuntu touch)
<belkinsa> I saw that part of the forum...I had to get a new custom ROM for mine.
<drkokandy> Building tools to set up an appropriate file system and "fart around" with all the other things necessary to flash the image to a Galaxy S3 or etc
<drkokandy> wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<drkokandy> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices shows what is compatible
<jenni> [ Touch/Devices - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/165LaZh
<drkokandy> there's a lot more there than I had expected
<drkokandy> Working on all the stages to get from Idea to Release: Tools, Knowledge, Support, Packaging, and Publishing
<drkokandy> Tools - what do I write my app in? Several toolkits available for app developers
<drkokandy> Where do I go for knowledge? Go to GTK knowledge base, for example
<drkokandy> Where do I go for support? Ask Ubuntu is mostly users
<drkokandy> How do I package my app for Ubuntu Touch? Need to be a Debian developer, and can only develop every 6 months
<drkokandy> How do I publish? Ubuntu Software Center has fixed this
<drkokandy> But they're doing a lot to improve what sucks about every set of these
<drkokandy> building an SDK - http://developer.ubuntu.com
<jenni> [ Ubuntu App Developer ] - https://j.mp/14PvRc5
<drkokandy> can use Qt/QML, HTML5, OpenGL, Online Services (add code to a website to integrate it into the phone), Scopes (where the Ubuntu Dash searches)
<drkokandy> Smart Scopes service will ship with 13.10 or 14.04 (I missed which he said)
<drkokandy> Redeveloping http://developer.ubuntu.com with tutorials, guides, API documentation, support channels, cookbooks, and easy publishing (that doesn't require Debian packaging and weeks of review for every application)
<jenni> [ Ubuntu App Developer ] - https://j.mp/14PvRc5
<drkokandy> built full app confinement using a new package type called Click - essentially a zip file. Click a button in SDK, declare needed permissions, and that gets reviewed in about 10 mins
<drkokandy> can't do apt-get update / upgrade on a phone - takes too long. Click packages on the server just appear. Operating system level things will still use apt, but apps will not need that
<drkokandy> Sounds handy
<drkokandy> "Core apps" project included the community
<belkinsa> It does
<drkokandy> 1500 people filled out the form to help out with Core Apps (admittedly, most had more enthusiasm than experience)
<drkokandy> still recruited 300 to assist with building core apps
<belkinsa> Wow.
<drkokandy> took care of the project management for them, so these 300 volunteer developers could focus only on writing code
<belkinsa> Jono did?  That's a good move.
<drkokandy> Jono and his team, yeah
<drkokandy> All the apps are already done and on the phone, despite the fact that the SDK (still in beta) was not available yet
<drkokandy> *All the core apps identified by the team
<drkokandy> This team has a different community dynamic, free of Weyland vs Mir and Chromium vs Firefox - they don't care about that necessarily
<drkokandy> Ubuntu app showdown is going well - reaching critical mass, getting added to the store
<drkokandy> Ubuntu Phone will be Ready 10 Oct, 2013
<drkokandy> (this may be news. not sure)
<belkinsa> Sounds like news.
<drkokandy> Oh, sorry
<drkokandy> October 2013
<belkinsa> But didn't the kickstarter fail?
<drkokandy> the 10 was 1.0
<belkinsa> Or was that for a complete Ubuntu phone without a second system?
<drkokandy> This is for the Ubuntu Touch system, which would be complete. He said earlier that it's 95% functional, but it will be 100% functional by Oct and released as a 1.0 version
<drkokandy> he said about 5 weeks, so maybe more like late October
<drkokandy> Question time
<drkokandy> Of course the first question was about Edge.
<belkinsa> Oh, right the Egde was that kickstarter project.
<drkokandy> Yes
<drkokandy> Since they didn't raise all the money, the Edge won't be built. But, they still got a lot of publicity (Jono says about $12 million of publicity out of it)
<belkinsa> Yeah, I heard.  I think the main problem is the fact of no competition for something like that.
<drkokandy> Question 2: How will you be able to make sure you can push updates to users, so that Ubuntu Touch is kept up-to-date better than Android
<drkokandy> ?
<drkokandy> And I think they anticipated that - they wanted to make a superphone for testing
<belkinsa> I see.
<drkokandy> I think they called it "Formula One" style - way ahead of where consumer cars are, but where the technology is tested
<drkokandy> Jono doesn't seem very optimistic that carriers will allow updates to Ubuntu Touch without their slow-moving review :-(
<belkinsa> Who is their is this case?
<drkokandy> carriers like AT&T or Verizon
<belkinsa> I see and what does "slow-moving" review mean?
<drkokandy> Just like carriers claim they need to review changes when there's a new version of Android
<belkinsa> Ah.
<drkokandy> which is why it takes so long to get the upgrade from Ice Cream Sandwich to Jelly Bean on a phone
<belkinsa> I see.
<drkokandy> Last question was about security on a the phone
<drkokandy> Jono makes the point that Ubuntu has its security, which it's had for years, and there will be no changes to that for the phone. Also talked about the Click packaging system which essentially isolates the app
<drkokandy> Sounds like it should be much more secure than Android
<belkinsa> It does.
<drkokandy> (at least, it sounds like)
<drkokandy> But I've been using Android for years and have never had an issue
<belkinsa> Same, but for me not heavy use.
<drkokandy> just need to know what not to install and not to put on untrusted, shady APKs
<belkinsa> I know.
<drkokandy> That wraps up the session :-)
<belkinsa> But what scares me more for some reason is the call ID permission that many have.
<belkinsa> Thank you for posting what was going on.
<drkokandy> no problem - hope my notes were legible
<belkinsa> They were.
<drkokandy> I was planning to take notes anyway, so I figured I'd offer to post them in the IRC
<thafreak> what'd I miss?
<belkinsa> drkokandy went to Jono's talk at OLF and told us what happened.
<thafreak> ah...he must have been one of the people crowding around jono after the talk
<Unit193> He should have it in scrollback. ;)
<thafreak> i do :)
<paultag> Heh, Jono.
<paultag> he's been under some stress lately.
<belkinsa> I wonder if he was in that crowd....he didn't say it
<paultag> I wonder if the security emphasys was about how fucked up Mir was
<paultag> emphasis
<paultag> too much unix
<paultag> c.f. http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/27327.html
<jenni> [ mjg59 | If you ever use text VTs, don't run XMir right now ] - https://j.mp/15tDYtt
<thafreak> i don't like the title of that
<Unit193> Eh, Jono is PR.
<paultag> It's a massive security nightmare
<paultag> so It's not shocking he was tyring to tell people it's "secure"
<thafreak> Raise of hands, anyone in here at OLF and sticking around after want to get dinner?
<thafreak> well...if anyone is around and hcecks in....hit me up on google+
<thafreak> ]
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-09-15
<belkinsa> So, what will be the plan after the OLF in the team?
<BiosElement> ^good question /hasnoclue
<belkinsa> Also, I will ask this on the mailing-list.
<drkokandy> I didn't actually crowd around after the talk thafreak lol
<belkinsa> Had a good time?
<drkokandy> yes, thanks!
<belkinsa> Now, it really makes me want to go.
<belkinsa> Next year, I gues.s
<drkokandy> You should go next year - I've been to the last two, and since I was still quite new to Linux last year, it was a big help and eye-opener
<belkinsa> Yeah, though I think I need to find folks to meet down in the Greater Cinci area to meet first.
<drkokandy> There's a general (not Ubuntu-specific) Linux Users Group in Cincinnati - http://clug.org/ - I don't know anything about them, but I've been attending meetings at the Akron LUG when I can just for some extra info and meeting other local FOSS enthusiasts
<jenni> [ Cincinnati Linux User Group ] - https://j.mp/165Fldv
<belkinsa> Thanks, I wilook into it
<drkokandy> I think there was also a Documentation conference in Cincinnati... not sure if that is an annual thing or just one time
<belkinsa> I might also look around on UC's main campus.  I'm a student.
<drkokandy> woah, paultag... this XMir stuff is pretty scary
<drkokandy> that would work too I bet
<belkinsa> Yeah, but I need to stop hiding in the Tower studying for my classes.  :)
<paultag> drkokandy: :)
<Unit193> drkokandy: Tried it, not my favorite bug.
<drkokandy> makes me not want to try it. They have to plan to resolve this before 13.10 release, right?
<Unit193> Yep, but they've generally fallen behind schedule.  19th is when they plan to ship it in the daily images.
<paultag> but jono was pushing people to use this shit
<paultag> and they knew it was buggy in this way
<paultag> I don't get it
<Unit193> It's a PR stunt, he's a PR man, do the math.  He was pushing for it at the Xubuntu meeting couple months back, not giving a ton of real info either.
<drkokandy> he was running it on the machine he was using to present from... fortunately he never opened a terminal. Unfortunately we did have one "Ubuntu 13.10 has experienced an error..."
<Unit193> Ctrl+Alt+F1 isn't common in presentations. ;)
<drkokandy> well, right
<paultag> but it is if your xmir locks up
<Unit193> drkokandy: It's fine to try, just not great to use.  The other fun bug was when you shutdown, it'd show you everything typed in the session on screen. :D
<paultag> you can't debug shit if it crashes
<drkokandy> woah, that's crazy too. Lots of work to do
<Unit193> That one is fixed.
<drkokandy> oh, well that's good
<Unit193> I link the video of it "working" yet?
<Unit193> Anyway, it's not just security issues, compatibility as well.
<drkokandy> yeah, we'll see
<Unit193> It's easy to remove if you use Ubuntu, if you use a flavor it doesn't matter.
<belkinsa> Skellat: Thanks for updating the wiki page about the ReLoCo's.
<BiosElement> Heh, apparently bugs in unreleased beta software are capital crimes, but bugs in released software in dozens of distros aren't bugs. ;P Gotta love the logic.
<paultag> BiosElement: Um?
<paultag> BiosElement: a *severe* security issue like this isn't really something that you'd ever see in any other software
<paultag> BiosElement: in addition, when you have a *severe* issue like this, you don't get people to *run* it
<paultag> (gotta love that logic?)
<paultag> Right, time to head out. Clown love.
<BiosElement> ...right. Apparently I have different standards for beta software.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-09-08
<jrgifford> there we go.
<Unit193> \o/
<belkinsa> You guys don't need voice here...;)
<Unit193> He just auth'd, he didn't set it.  It's from when we had ReLoCos, made it easier to tell who would be a good one time ping.
<jrgifford> yeah
<jrgifford> actually, i think any ubuntu member can op
<jrgifford> isn't that correct?
<jrgifford> trying to remember how it was set up
<Unit193> jrgifford: Yes.
<Unit193> Hi.
<jrgifford> lol
<Unit193> Now I'm special too! :P
<jrgifford> heh
<PCLine_> Good evening everyone.
<Unit193> Howdy.
 * MarkDude is "special" but not the kind you are talking about....
 * MarkDude makes Cleveland jokes to folks in Hungaria- NEVER had to clarify
<MarkDude> Its not like you are in.... I have to exaplain what XD means to folks tho. Some things are Universal
<MarkDude> Compare with another truth- Detroit- but that just equals scary in any place
<MarkDude> :)
<andygraybeal> help me revise this pretty please: https://knivesandchives.com/a/d
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-09-09
<PCLine_> Evening everyone.
<Unit193> Howdy.
<PCLine_> Hey Unit193  Hows thing?
<Unit193> Looks like a nice night for a walk, after some more food.  You?
<Unit193> Temp: 68 F (20 C) ~ Scattered Clouds ~ Humidity: 73% ~ Observed: Mon 08, 20:52
<PCLine_> Reading up on PowerPoint and embeded movies.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-09-10
<skellat> I've heard of "follow the bouncing ball" for music but bouncing broadband connections simply suck
<skellat> I'm sure this would provoke discussion today: http://dontbreakthe.net/
<jenni> [ Don't Break the Net ] - https://j.mp/1umdUvG
<skellat> Well, wasn't expecting an IPAWS alert to go off on my phone there.  NOAA Weather Radio is going bonkers too.  Tornado Warning for northwestern quadrant of Ashtabula County.
<belkinsa> I think there might be one for all of Ohio or at least  a watcj.  Wind is crazy down here.
<skellat> .nws 44004
<jenni> !!!TORNADO!!! !WARNING! issued September 10 at 5:14PM EDT until September 10 at 5:45PM EDT by NWS
<jenni> !!!TORNADO!!! *WATCH* issued September 10 at 5:02PM EDT until September 10 at 9:00PM EDT by NWS
<andygraybeal> we  just had the wind pick up down here in southeastern ohio
<jenni> Complete weather watches, warnings, and advisories for Ashtabula, OH, available here: http://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwaatmget.php?x=OHC007 -- You may also PM the bot to get the full list.
<belkinsa> .nws 45069
<jenni> Flash Flood *WATCH* issued September 10 at 4:17PM EDT until September 11 at 8:00AM EDT by NWS
<jenni> !!!TORNADO!!! *WATCH* issued September 10 at 1:55PM EDT until September 10 at 9:00PM EDT by NWS
<jenni> Complete weather watches, warnings, and advisories for West Chester, OH, available here: http://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwaatmget.php?x=OHC017 -- You may also PM the bot to get the full list.
<belkinsa> There I was right
<skellat> Yes but I've apparently got an in-bound about 30 miles or so WSW of me
<belkinsa> .nws 44012
<jenni> !!!TORNADO!!! *WATCH* issued September 10 at 5:02PM EDT until September 10 at 9:00PM EDT by NWS
<jenni> Complete weather watches, warnings, and advisories for Avon Lake, OH, available here: http://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwaatmget.php?x=OHC093 -- You may also PM the bot to get the full list.
<belkinsa> Er, what zip code was that too?  That wasn't one of Cini's.
<belkinsa> .nws 45221
<jenni> Flash Flood *WATCH* issued September 10 at 4:17PM EDT until September 11 at 8:00AM EDT by NWS
<jenni> Complete weather watches, warnings, and advisories for Cincinnati, OH, available here: http://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwaatmget.php?x=OHC061 -- You may also PM the bot to get the full list.
<belkinsa> Okay, I'm wrong there.
<belkinsa> then
<skellat> Well, we mustn't smack jenni around too much.  I've got NOAA Weather Radio turned up.
<belkinsa> Cincinnati doesn't have one,r yet.
<yano> you can also join ##weather-us-oh
<belkinsa> Yeah, but too spammy
<skellat> yano: Already there
<yano> yay
<yano> aww
<yano> you should have seen it when i had the entire country in just ##weather when i first started the project
<yano> lol
<skellat> yano: Incidentally, I saw a "Yano's Complete Auto Service" out in Lake County yesterday.  I forgot to take a picture out around Willoughby/Willowick.
<yano> oooh
<yano> also, jenni supports colours, so if this channel was made -c, the output of .nws could be colorified
<Unit193> Temp: 76 F (24 C) ~ Overcast ~ Humidity: 79% ~ Alert: Tornado Watch ~ Observed: Wed 10, 16:52
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-09-11
<PCLine_> Evening everyone.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-09-12
<Unit193> Howdy, PCLine_.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Ubuntu Ohio via IRC | BE ON THE LOOKOUT: Two prisoners have escaped Allen Oakwood Correctional Facility in Lima County.  See: http://fox8.com/2014/09/11/police-chardon-shooter-t-j-lane-has-escaped-from-the-allen-correctional-facility/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Ubuntu Ohio via IRC | General Technical Support is **NOT** offered here.  Please consult #ubuntu #xubuntu #kubuntu #lubuntu #ubuntu-gnome #edubuntu #ubuntustudio or #ubuntu+1 instead | Severe Weather Alerts in ##weather-us-oh | Verified until 2015-11-19 | NOW PLANNING: Ubuntu Global Jam Participation/Regionalization
<skellat> jrgifford, Unit193: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8328613/
<jenni> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - https://j.mp/1AGSt8M
<Unit193> skellat: Not sure.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-09-13
<belkinsa> o/ all, and I need jrgifford and Unit193 in #belkinsa
<Unit193> In regards to?
<Unit193> idle     : 20 days 7 hours 3 mins 1 secs  g'luck.
<belkinsa> Unit193, I was thinking of setting the membership expiration date for all members for one year.  Is that okay with you?
<Unit193> Not really fond of the idea.
<belkinsa> Why?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-09-12
<Unit193> In case you missed the memo, OLF IRC meeting going on over at OFTC/#ohiolinux.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-09-14
<thafreak> So, everyone upgrade all their mysql instances? :)
<yano> security update?
<thafreak> yeah a big one
<thafreak> RCE and root exploit
<yano> daaamn
<thafreak> yup, there is a way to have an sql query overwrite mysql configs
<thafreak> and then inject a lib in the pre-load path, which will get run as root when mysql starts
<thafreak> with the default start up scripts
<thafreak> Sucks for all those slacker wordpress hosters that never update anything :)
<yano> wow, yea
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-09-16
<PCLine__> Hello everyone.
<yano> https://ohiolinux.org/
<jenni> [ Ohio LinuxFest 2016 - Free and Open Software Conference and Expo ] - https://ohiolinux.org
<belkinsa> Who is going to OLF this year?  Because you might get to meet me there.
<dzho> the only possible way I could go is if I made it a family trip, bringing the kid, since the $SPOUSE has quite a lot of big stuff for work going on that weekend
<Unit193> I really hope to, considering who all will be there.
<cyberanger> I am expecting to, not 100% yet but there is a personal goal to go or die trying basically
<Unit193> Someone just poked me today about it too.
 * cyberanger puts down the fire poker....
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-09-12
<drkokandy> Anyone have plans to attend OLF? I'm going to head down again this year
<Unit193> I didn't see you last year.  Another person in the list of people I missed..
<drkokandy> :( we'll have to fix that this time if you're able to go!
<Unit193> Alas, not this year.
<drkokandy> rats
<dzho> drkokandy: I'm about 50/50 on whether I'll go or not.
<drkokandy> let me know if you decide to go so I can say hello down there
<dzho> drkokandy: will do!
<drkokandy> awesome :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-09-13
 * thafreak will likely be at OLF on Saturday only
 * thafreak will likely be the only person with a black debian ball cap
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-09-14
<yano> whoa! https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/14/hyperloop-one-global-finalists/
<jenni> [ Hyperloop One reveals 10 strongest potential Hyperloop routes in the world | TechCrunch ] - https://bit.ly/2f8s8mb
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-09-16
<drkokandy> chicago - columbus - pittsburgh would be an awesome route @yano
